# 811 - P2.89 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp

Here are the release notes for P2.89 for the 811.

For users who have upgraded to P2.89 from P2.84 these are in addition to the P2.85 and P2.87 release notes which are posted in the next post.


Improved compatibility with Dolby receivers.
Improved video performance to eliminate intermittent stutter.
Signal scanning for digital OTA channels was made more robust and less critical.
Fixed occasional cases of remote address changing to "1" unintentionally.
Added extended blackout support.
Added a 608/NTSC Closed Caption service selection feature.
Added filtering for duplicate channels when subscribers receive the same channel from two different satellites.
Pause for OTA scan when interrupted by caller ID permitting resume rather than rescan.
Improved performance switching from digital OTA to analog OTA via the guide which caused black screen with banner.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Software revision P2.89 is currently spooling to the DP811.

My estimations on download times are as follows: (My best guess)
_Less than 10 minutes for users that were on P2.85 or P2.87_
_Less than 20 minutes for users that were on P2.84_

Personal recommendations:

*( DO NOT INTERRUPT THE RECEIVER WHILE IT IS UPDATING! )*
(You will see a message on your screen while it is updating.)

_I recommend rebooting your receiver by doing a softboot after you take this update if you were on P2.85 or p2.87_

_I STRONGLY recommend rebooting twice after you take this update if you are updating from P2.84_

Users updating from P2.84. _Changes have been made to the favorites list feature. I recommend resetting your favorites list and rebuilding them from scratch._

_Note to users that are updating from P2.84 and are not on a multidwelling QAM system. I know it is tempting, and this caution was posted before, do not play with the QAM feature unless you are on a MDU QAM type system. Nothing catastrophic should occur, but getting back to where you started could be time consuming._

________________________________________________

Software version P2.87 for the DP811: Includes items from the P2.85 list plus:

Maintenance update 
Improvements to Favorites Lists management
Improvements to Closed Captioning control
Improvements to Dolby system compatibility
Software version P2.85 for the DP811:

Added QAM support for MDU installations
New Important System Information Screen (Phase 1 of Sys Info rework) providing enhanced trouble shooting and status information. (Super Diagnostics)
Added EPG search feature. Search may be initiated by pressing the "#" key on the remote from the Themes and Search Menu to find programs in the 2 day guide based on keywords in the title or extended information
Improvement for compatibility with more manufacturers and models of Dolby sound systems connected by the SPDIF optical cable
Increased Favorites List capacity
Improvement video in Program Guide
Moved position of caller ID pop up higher on the screen to improve visibility
Added pop up for condition of selecting an event from the guide or browse when a timer was set for that event
Added support for manually adding an analog off-air channel when a digital off-air channel of the same number already existed
Added sub-menu for Closed Captioning "On/Off" control and for "Opacity" (May need to change background CC color for transparent to be visable.)
Changed conditions to restore video after setting a timer for a PPV event
Improved guide and channel selection treatment of non-sequential channel numbers for off-air digital channels


----------



## cpdretired

7/05/2005: 1720 Software Version P2.89 for DP811 
Effective Wednesday, July 6th, Engineering plans to spool the FIRST PHASE of software version P2.89 for the DP811 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 

At this time P2.84, P2.85, P2.87 and P2.89 will be valid software versions for the DP811.


----------



## leestoo

I had to turn off my 811 to move it and when I did I got P2.89 downloaded.

I have not noticed any differences.


----------



## Grandude

Mine came today too. It looks like they changed the point dish screen for one thing.


----------



## LG811User

I just got my 811 updated to 289. The only thing that I can tell that looks new is the "TV Guide" logo on the Guide screen.

Unfortunately, my pet peeve, the "jumpy" SD video first reported in http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=37474 is still present.


----------



## Jason Nipp

LG811User said:


> I just received 289.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, my pet peeve, the "jumpy" SD video first reported in http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=37474 is still present.


Let me ask about that. I was under the impression that was supposed to be resolved in this revision. I'll call you after I find out.


----------



## LG811User

Thanks Jason!


----------



## Jason Nipp

Grandude said:


> Mine came today too. It looks like they changed the point dish screen for one thing.


Correct. And you should now be able to see 61.5 TPs 3-7. I also really like the transparent closed captioning feature.


----------



## Jason Nipp

LG811User said:


> I just got my 811 updated to 289. The only thing that I can tell that looks new is the "TV Guide" logo on the Guide screen.
> 
> Unfortunately, my pet peeve, the "jumpy" SD video first reported in http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=37474 is still present.


I just confirmed that there was a fix included in P2.89 for this issue.

Did you reboot as recommended?

Lets take this off line and discuss further.


----------



## LG811User

Jason Nipp said:


> I just confirmed that there was a fix included in P2.89 for this issue.
> 
> Did you reboot as recommended?
> 
> Lets take this off line and discuss further.


Indeed I did reboot it. I even went so far as to pull the plug, wait 10 minutes and try again.

Yes, let's take it offline for further discussion.


----------



## gdarwin

One down - One to go...


----------



## moman19

LG811User said:


> Indeed I did reboot it. I even went so far as to pull the plug, wait 10 minutes and try again.
> 
> Yes, let's take it offline for further discussion.


I sure hope this issue is put to rest. It's been a pet peeve of mine for some time. But it's not limited to SD. I see it on HD as well. Its especially noticeable whenever a camera sweeps or pans (common on RAVE for example). The entire image will momentarily jerk, for lack of a better term.

I will update as soon as I get the the new load.

(Crossing fingers)


----------



## Jason Nipp

moman19 said:


> I sure hope this issue is put to rest. It's been a pet peeve of mine for some time. But it's not limited to SD. I see it on HD as well. Its especially noticeable whenever a camera sweeps or pans (common on RAVE for example). The entire image will momentarily jerk, for lack of a better term.
> 
> I will update as soon as I get the the new load.
> 
> (Crossing fingers)


Studdering video issue has been resolved, the jumping video, most noticable in text streamers, that LG describes has not.


----------



## moman19

Jason Nipp said:


> Studdering video issue has been resolved, the jumping video, most noticable in text streamers, that LG describes has not.


What's the real difference between "Studdering Video" and "Jumping Video"? Whatever it's called, there is a momentary pause/jump in the picture that occurs approx. every 30 seconds. At the end of the day, it seems as if there is no change with the new release.

I sure thought that this issue was being addressed, but it hasn't. So then, what's new with this release other than the TV Guide logo added to the EPG? If the EPG was worked on, one must wonder why expanding it to fit in a full 16 x 9 screen wasn't addressed.

:nono: Disappointed. :nono:


----------



## cpdretired

Maybe someone in the Chicago area can check this out. I have the 2.89 download. Channel 7 will not lock and just flashes. This may be a problem with Ch 7 but prior to 2.89 it came in at a solid 89. I am located about 10 miles S/W of downtown Chicago. All other digital channels are fine. Rescans or reboots are no help.

About a month ago Ch 5 had the same problem. They changed something in their PSIP stream. It was corrected once engineering was made aware of the problem.


----------



## Ron Barry

cpdretired,

Good place to get Chicago Local OTA info. I would watch this area to see if something pops up. Might be coincidence.. Might not Be.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=5851250#post5851250


----------



## cpdretired

Thanks Ron I belong to that group also. I pasted my post with them also.



Ron Barry said:


> cpdretired,
> 
> Good place to get Chicago Local OTA info. I would watch this area to see if something pops up. Might be coincidence.. Might not Be.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=5851250#post5851250


----------



## LG811User

moman19 said:


> What's the real difference between "Studdering Video" and "Jumping Video"? Whatever it's called, there is a momentary pause/jump in the picture that occurs approx. every 30 seconds. At the end of the day, it seems as if there is no change with the new release.


To help set this straight, I refer everyone to the quicktime movies in
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=354570&postcount=43
which document exactly what I mean when I refer to the "jumping video" problem.


----------



## moman19

Excellent job, LG811. Five months and counting with 2 or 3 general releases come and gone. I'm really not trying to bash, but what's a reasonable response time? Surely this should have been a higher priority than adding the TV Guide Logo.


----------



## Jason Nipp

moman19 said:


> Excellent job, LG811. Five months and counting with 2 or 3 general releases come and gone. I'm really not trying to bash, but what's a reasonable response time? Surely this should have been a higher priority than adding the TV Guide Logo.


From my understanding the logo is part of a contractual obligation, so yes it was a priority. The issue that LG has is an obscure and rare issue. It one of those issues that you have to have just the right hardware combination/system setup to get to happen. I have done surveys on this in the past, I only saw a few users admit to having the issue. Having said that it has not become any less important to resolve. These types of issues are hard to pin point and even harder to isolate. There were alot of changes in this rev from P284. P285/7 users will not see as many of the changes, but for someone who has been on P284 this version is a big change, cosmetically and functionally. There are alot of improvements in P2.89 that really do fix the majority of complaints that were in P2.84. Like Dolby Digital for most everyone. Closed Captioning improvements, The Name Based Search feature I also use alot. Think back to P2.84 Moman, you'll realize this is a drastic improvement. In fact, I will go out on a limb and say it is the best software cut that the 811 team has released to date. With my setup, it has proven to be the most stable firmware yet. I have only found a couple very minor burbs. But as always, YMMV. :grin:


----------



## khearrean

I'm still on 2.84; I don't see this addressed in your release notes, but do you know if this new release (2.89) is supposed to address the BSOD issue a lot of us are having?

Ken


----------



## bcope9

Well as of this morning, I'm still on 2.68. So I'm wayyyyy behind. Hopefully, I can get something newer.


----------



## Jason Nipp

khearrean said:


> I'm still on 2.84; I don't see this addressed in your release notes, but do you know if this new release (2.89) is supposed to address the BSOD issue a lot of us are having?


Hi Ken,
Yes, improvements have been made in regard to this issue. It is to my understanding that most of all known triggers for BSOD have been resolved. And from my experience, in the last month I have only had one. And at the time I was aggressively trying to crash the box.

So will this eliminate 100% of BSOD's, no guarantee there because we all have our own habits and the issue has been, for the most part, attributed to a sequence of events. Again YMMV, but I have seen tremendous improvement with this issue.


----------



## logray

Please excuse my ignorance Jason, but where are the release notes for 2.89? I only see 2.87 and below posted above... TIA


----------



## Jason Nipp

logray said:


> Please excuse my ignorance Jason, but where are the release notes for 2.89? I only see 2.87 and below posted above... TIA


I have not posted them yet. I will soon, but right now I am watching for unbiased / untainted feedback on user's P2.89 exerience.


----------



## cpdretired

I upgraded from 2.84 to 2.89. Downloading the software was the only problem. It first went to three green bars. The download stayed that way for over thirty minutes. No choice except to pull the plug. Once plugged in the download started again. This time it stayed in the middle for another thirty minutes. The receiver was unplugged again. The third try went smooth. I don't know how long it took as the dinner bell was ringing.

I thought that I had a problem with ABC here in Chicago flashing. The problem was with them not the 811. The new software looks updated similar to my 301. Channels seem to change a little slower.

Only one complaint so far. With both 2.84 & 2.89 software versions you loose the guide info. when on an OTA channel for maybe an hour or less. Tune the receiver to a channel. Lets say CNN 200. Hit the guide button. The guide download screen will appear. It loads then finishes with no info. for all channels. If you wait guide info. will trickle in or a soft reboot will acquire all guide info.

An existing problem was not fixed. Not always but occasionally when switching from an satellite channel to OTA HD channel the picture flashes sideways. I think that the receiver is not locking on the OTA channel. Changing back to the previous channel will usually correct the problem.


----------



## logray

I experience the exact same No Info bug that you have described cpdretired - at least once every fortnight on 2.84. Hoping 2.89 will fix this most annoying and frequently experienced bug, but might have to wait for > 2.89. . . and triple .


----------



## Ron Barry

First off.. are you placing the unit on standbye ever night? I have played around with the NoInfo a bit.. You can do a search on here and you can find what I found out. I did some testing on 285 or 284. 

You do need place your unit in standby at night to allow the guide to update. (Just covering the bases) 

I have seen the NoInfo on occassion but not the frequency you guys have and not with just letting it park on an OTA for an hour. Is this reproducable. For me to get it to happen I had to do the following. 

1) Leave Receiver on for a period of time. I think it was like 4 hours or something. 
2) Bring up the EPG guide. 
3) Move forward to the end of the guide.

Depending on the amount of time since the last guide update, this will trigger a guide download. 

I have also seen that if you go back and forth from the guide to Viewing to Guide to Viewing real fast you can get the No Info to show but it quickly gets update or closing the EPG and bringing it back up results in the Guide properly populated. 

Can you provide the exact steps you do to get this to happen seen you guys seem to be able to get this to happen at will.


----------



## socceteer

Funny Thing happened to me yesterday. I read on this forum about the new release to the 811, so I was all exited to try it, so when I got home I turned on the unit and to my surprise t was totally dead. I called support and they will be sending me a new box.

Coincidence....?


----------



## Ron Barry

Depends what you mean by totally dead. If you plug it in and you dont get any light or anything at all, I doubt a software update would have caused it. it could have but I have my doubts. My guess is coincidence, but could be wrong.


----------



## Nick

I switched my 811 off yesterday and got 289 in less than 30 minutos incl programming. No probs yet. :joy: :grin:


----------



## cpdretired

My 811 is placed in standby every night. When I watch TV for the first time it is left on until the end of the day. As far as loosing guide memory it will do it when left on an OTA channel for an hour or so. Another problem is when on an OTA channel you bring up the guide. Scroll several hours in the future. The guide will revert back to the current time. This does not happen on a satellite channel. Scrolling too fast you get no info. from the guide.

Other than the guide problems the receiver works great.


----------



## socceteer

Ron Barry said:


> Depends what you mean by totally dead. If you plug it in and you dont get any light or anything at all, I doubt a software update would have caused it. it could have but I have my doubts. My guess is coincidence, but could be wrong.


Yes .... I do not get any lights..! I agree that software should not caused the failure. The timing is incredible....Just a though, I just wanted to see if it was just my unit


----------



## logray

I leave it on standby every night and hard reboot the box about once a week if it needs it or not (or more often if I get the terminal EPG No Info bug).

It seems to happen most frequently when on an OTA channel, pressing guide and scrolling through the EPG rapidly. This is the best sequence I can come up with now. I bet $10 I could walk up to my 811 now and follow this procedure and see "No Info" (the No Info that doesn't auto recover and requires a hard reboot).

It goes something like this:

[(up and down scroll | change favorites list | up and down scroll | select OTA channel)(guide | up and down scroll | change favorites list | select SAT channel)]repeat

Some combination of selecting an OTA channel and switching to a SAT channel using the EPG quickly. I know, sounds rather vauge... but it seems to be that something is not released from memory quickly enough and if you start another process before one has finished, it seems to freak out and display No Info for all channels in the EPG (and another side effect while in the No Info "bug mode" is not being able to see the EPG switch favorites lists when you press guide - although, if you press guide, then cancel, then guide again you can see that it switched to another favorites list even though it didn't display this change in real time as it normally does). I'll try to nail down an exact way to reproduce No Info - it happens frequently enough to where this shouldn't be a problem!

Edit: Ron I agree that it has to be on for a while - a few hours at least - before this problem shows up - which spells memory leak to me - although I have to say that I'm not the only user of my 811, so I'm not 100% sure if it was left on when I got to it or when the problem was reported to me.


----------



## Ron Barry

logray,

Sounds like what I have seen when I was doing some playing around. Actually the reason I did this was to try and find a work around that would allow one to not have the unit in inactive mode. 

I just when downstairs to see if I could reproduce it. What I was able to do was get the No Info with Getting Program data Screen if I went and scroll all the way to the right until I hit the end. Now after I hit Cancel and then try and bring up the guide again I get the No Info with the "Getting Program Data" Dialog on top. The EPG will stay this way until I let it finish updating the guide. 

I believe this is actually by design. If you scroll to the right and you get to a point where there is no Guide Data it triggers and Guide update and you must allow it to update the guide before you can view the guide. This is not a memory leak but a triggering mechanism. From a User point if you are going out that fair the 811 figures you must want the rest of the data. 

The bug here "Can be argued" is that if you hit cancel and then close the EPG and bring it back up it should be in the old EPG state instead of the Guide Update State. 

As to the getting back to orginal time, Hmmm. I have not seen that one cpdretired. I will have to see if I can reproduce that one.


----------



## logray

Ron Barry said:


> ...Now after I hit Cancel and then try and bring up the guide again I get the No Info with the "Getting Program Data" Dialog on top. The EPG will stay this way until I let it finish updating the guide


Now we're getting somewhere! All along I've thought that it was a problem with the guide data in memory getting corrupted or leaking or the EPG app not reading the guide data properly - however, now after reading your post over a couple times - I have a different perception/description of what the bug is.

I experience two versions of the bug.

1.) Receiver never kicks off "Getting Program Data" dialog application. No Info is displayed (indefinately?) in EPG on all channels until a hard reboot. No combination of pressing putting unit in standby/pressing Guide/selecting channels/shaking left leg while standing head will kick off the guide update. Perhaps the receiver misses a regularly scheduled download overnight while the unit is in Standby. Perhaps there is a defect in the way the receiver detects if it is low on program data or if program data gets corrupted. This happens roughly once every couple weeks. Maybe the bug fix would be as simple as having a button on the remote (or a virtual button in the EPG) activate the guide update which would flush out all the guide data from the EPG and download it again. Just for kicks I will try to scroll all the way to the right in the EPG next time it happens. Hopefully this won't start bug number 2...

2.) Receiver goes into "Getting Program Data" loop. After No Info is displayed for all channels in EPG, any time I go into the EPG I see "Getting Program Data" - when it's finished downloading No Info is still displayed on all channels. When I select a channel or press cancel then hit Guide again I see "Getting Program Data" again and after it downloads I still see No Info. Cancel/Guide/Getting Program Data/Cancel/Guide/Getting Program Data/repeat? This one is rare though - I've only seen it a couple of times in about 1 years time. Usually if something happens once or twice in a year I just forget about it.

I can't recall ever having these problems when I had SAT only and I've never seen them with either of my 311's - they only seemed to pop up when I added OTA - perhaps it has something to do with the 811 parsing the PSIP data - maybe it gets corrupt during transmission (or receives improperly formatted data) and the 811 doesn't have a way to deal with the corrupt data (CRC?/verb parsing?) except hard rebooting the box and clearing the guide data from RAM. I wonder if that RAM is ECC? You know about gamma particles from the sun flipping bits right? 

Also, should we break this off into a separate thread considering this is for 2.89 discussion and my 811 is still on 2.84, or has anyone with 2.89 seen this yet?


----------



## Ron Barry

Logray.. You said the magic word. 284.. Here are some threads that you might find interesting. I have not seen any of these symptoms in 285, 287 or 289 in terms of No Info filling the guide. What I described above is how it seems to be working from what I have seen. Have not had any issues with 289 so far.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=42144&highlight=Info
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=37944&highlight=Info
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=37406&highlight=Info


----------



## yaesumofo

Is there a way to make this happen?
I have been on 284 since first install. 5-6 months.
I have to reboot fairly often. The no Info lock up. Issue. I look forward to some fixes.
When will I get this? Can I make it happen. How much time per day on standby before the download will occure?
Can I remove power for a while and be able to expect the software with a repower.
Yaesumofo


----------



## P Smith

Check your System Info and what is in that thread at satelliteguys.us .


----------



## n0qcu

I let one of my 811's download 289. One thing they fixed was the handling of the duplicated channels when you have both 148 & 61.5 connected. They are now are in the guide only once and you can now browse/channel surf through them. They still do NOT have the CC display on the SD outputs. (They need to fix that)


----------



## Ron Barry

yaesumofo said:


> Is there a way to make this happen?
> I have been on 284 since first install. 5-6 months.
> I have to reboot fairly often. The no Info lock up. Issue. I look forward to some fixes.
> When will I get this? Can I make it happen. How much time per day on standby before the download will occure?
> Can I remove power for a while and be able to expect the software with a repower.
> Yaesumofo


You cannot force a download. 289 is being released in phases and can take up to 2 weeks to roll out. You need to have Auto-update enabled and keep your receiver on standby at night. Other than that, patience is a virtue and you will get it when your time comes. No way to force one.


----------



## Foxbat

Ron Barry said:


> You cannot force a download. 289 is being released in phases and can take up to 2 weeks to roll out. You need to have Auto-update enabled and keep your receiver on standby at night. Other than that, patience is a virtue and you will get it when your time comes. No way to force one.


Ron,

What about bcope9? I'm assuming that any version before P284 should get upgraded to at least P284.


bcope9 said:


> Well as of this morning, I'm still on 2.68. So I'm wayyyyy behind. Hopefully, I can get something newer.


----------



## Ron Barry

Actually Foxbat there is a minimum version, Based on something I saw it looks like the minimum would be 2.60. So bcope should get it, however I am not sure. 2.60 is pretty old and he should have picked up the last manditory update even if he was disabled auto-updates. 

If I was him and I did not pick up 2.89, I would call Dish. Might need to RMA the unit. There was a version a while back (later than 2.60 I believe) that for some of us it took jumping through hoops to get it to update. Jason and I were both effected. Wondering if this was the version. Have to see if I can find it and what version that occurred on.

I took a quick look around and could not find the posts when some were having updating issues with the software.


----------



## KKlare

n0qcu said:


> July 9th, 2005 They still do NOT have the CC display on the SD outputs. (They need to fix that)


 You must use the CC display of your TV to see them on the SD outputs.
-Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp

Foxbat said:


> Ron,
> 
> What about bcope9? I'm assuming that any version before P284 should get upgraded to at least P284.


Not necesarily. There has been multiple strap changes since the version bscope states that he is on. I have a small list of receivers compliled that will be targeted manually after the software goes into widespread. But there is no gaurantee this will even help those users. This is one of the downfalls to not accpeting software updates or to having a receiver that was out of stream for any given period of time. If the software the box is running becomes too out of date, you may become stuck at the older rev. You need to understand that certain strap verions are required to take updates that are dependant on that said strap. Think of the strap as a driver library for a computer. The strap is not necessarily spooled with every single update (BW conservation I guess). If these few users I'm watching don't take the update this time around, they will have no choice but to send the receiver in to be "refurbished".


----------



## Mikey

Based on the lack of issues reported with P2.89, I let one of my receivers download it yesterday, and updated from P2.84. So far, so good.

It did fix an issue that I was having with one local digital station, where it wouldn't remap the digital station number to the analog, and wouldn't get guide data for that station.

It didn't fix the other issue that I have with the CBS and NBC affilitates here, where the EPG only shows Local Digital, even though the mapping is correct.


----------



## n0qcu

KKlare said:


> You must use the CC display of your TV to see them on the SD outputs.
> -Ken


Ken, IF my TV did CC I wouldn't need the 811 to display them. My SD sets don't do CC.


----------



## bcope9

My 811 took a download last July when I went to install it for someone never could get line of site, so we cancelled the install. It was totally out of the stream until May of this year and I was surprised that it did not take a download upon activation. I am still on 2.68 and have upgrades enabled as I always do. I have thought about calling tech support in the past to see if maybe they could hit the box with an update, sometimes they can do that if it's been out stream, somethimes they can't.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Mikey said:


> Based on the lack of issues reported with P2.89, I let one of my receivers download it yesterday, and updated from P2.84. So far, so good.
> 
> It did fix an issue that I was having with one local digital station, where it wouldn't remap the digital station number to the analog, and wouldn't get guide data for that station.
> 
> It didn't fix the other issue that I have with the CBS and NBC affilitates here, where the EPG only shows Local Digital, even though the mapping is correct.


Mikey, the Local Digital being displayed is normal in a couple of situations. The main reason would be because E* does not carry that LiL local or DMA market yet. Also it is normal not to get EPG data for subchannels that E* does not carry LiL. And another reason would be it is a channel that might be offered, but you need a wing dish for. For instance if your LiL locals are carried on 105, and you only have a Dish500, then you might not get the OTA guide data.


----------



## Mikey

Jason Nipp said:


> Mikey, the Local Digital being displayed is normal in a couple of situations. The main reason would be because E* does not carry that LiL local or DMA market yet. Also it is normal not to get EPG data for subchannels that E* does not carry LiL. And another reason would be it is a channel that might be offered, but you need a wing dish for. For instance if your LiL locals are carried on 105, and you only have a Dish500, then you might not get the OTA guide data.


Thanks Jason, but none of those apply in my situation. Anyway, it's not a P2.89 issue. This has been going on since I first got the 811 in January of 2004.

I tried to get E* and the CBS affiliate to talk last year, but I never got any feedback, and the problem is still there.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Mikey said:


> Thanks Jason, but none of those apply in my situation. Anyway, it's not a P2.89 issue. This has been going on since I first got the 811 in January of 2004.
> 
> I tried to get E* and the CBS affiliate to talk last year, but I never got any feedback, and the problem is still there.


Please PM me more information.


----------



## tonyp56

I've had 289 (updated from 287) for a couple of days (I got it the day it was released, don't remember when that was because I've slept since then) anyways the only thing that I've noticed is in the signal strength menu. When I select transponder 11 (any transponder) and change from 110 to 119 it takes my 811 about 45 seconds to lock onto the 119 signal.(or vis-versa) Which seems to be slower than it used to be (it seems that it used to only take 10-15 seconds before 289). Jason and Ron, have you looked at this, if you have or if you would see if you see the same thing.

Other than this (which isn't really any concern) I haven't seen anything wrong with 289. It seems to be working great, with no issues so far. No lock ups, BSOD, NOTHING, everything seems good so far. (I hope I don't jinx myself!)


----------



## tonyp56

Mikey said:


> Thanks Jason, but none of those apply in my situation. Anyway, it's not a P2.89 issue. This has been going on since I first got the 811 in January of 2004.
> 
> I tried to get E* and the CBS affiliate to talk last year, but I never got any feedback, and the problem is still there.


My CBS, WB (sometimes), NBC, and PBS channels don't give me guide data either. Even though Dish carries all of these channels and none of the channels that I expect guide data on are subchannels. I've seen reports that the 921/942 are like this too, (complaints from customers that have them on this site). My point is, I don't think that this is unusual, Dish and/or the TV channels that we can't get guide data on aren't working together or something. Perhaps, the 811 requires the PSIP data to be exact, and when it isn't we can't get guide data via satellite. (the 811 doesn't use the PSIP data for guide data, but it does use it so that it can map our OTA channels, and I am sure map the guide data)

I do get guide data on, FOX (OKC and Tulsa Fox), WB (sometimes), and a independent channel.

One note, I get a Fox channel from Tulsa (another DMA, even though I am closer to that DMA) Dish populates guide data for it. (they also populate guide data for a UPN channel in that same DMA, but I can't get that channel to lock,)


----------



## Jason Nipp

tonyp56 said:


> I've had 289 (updated from 287) for a couple of days (I got it the day it was released, don't remember when that was because I've slept since then) anyways the only thing that I've noticed is in the signal strength menu. When I select transponder 11 (any transponder) and change from 110 to 119 it takes my 811 about 45 seconds to lock onto the 119 signal.(or vis-versa) Which seems to be slower than it used to be (it seems that it used to only take 10-15 seconds before 289). Jason and Ron, have you looked at this, if you have or if you would see if you see the same thing.


Yes, it is true, it will take longer to get a response out of the Point Dish Screen now. I believe some routines were added to check for additional bird configs.


----------



## Jason Nipp

tonyp56 said:


> My CBS, WB (sometimes), NBC, and PBS channels don't give me guide data either. Even though Dish carries all of these channels and none of the channels that I expect guide data on are subchannels. I've seen reports that the 921/942 are like this too, (complaints from customers that have them on this site). My point is, I don't think that this is unusual, Dish and/or the TV channels that we can't get guide data on aren't working together or something. Perhaps, the 811 requires the PSIP data to be exact, and when it isn't we can't get guide data via satellite. (the 811 doesn't use the PSIP data for guide data, but it does use it so that it can map our OTA channels, and I am sure map the guide data)
> 
> I do get guide data on, FOX (OKC and Tulsa Fox), WB (sometimes), and a independent channel.
> 
> One note, I get a Fox channel from Tulsa (another DMA, even though I am closer to that DMA) Dish populates guide data for it. (they also populate guide data for a UPN channel in that same DMA, but I can't get that channel to lock,)


Mikey sent me the channel listing. It is being looked at, but preliminary feedback is that the affliates in question may be a few the info is not yet being transmitted for. I will email both of you an update when I get a confirmation.


----------



## MR_J

After reading the posts about the firmware upgrade, I checked my 811 when I got home. I had not had it on (it was in stand by) in a few days. Turned it on and went to the system info screen. Saw the P289 on there and so I exited out. When I exited, the guide started to re-download. Previous firmware was P284 which I have had for several months. I never did see P287. 

After downloading the guide, it went to the previously tuned channel. About 3 seconds later the screen froze and the receiver did a soft reboot and then hung on the aquring sat screen with a progress of 1 of 5. Stayed there for about 15 minutes and then I did a hard reboot.

After the hard reboot, it aquired the signal, downloaded the guide and then went to the channel. After 3 seconds, the video froze, and the receiver rebooted again and hung on the aquiring sat signal.

I did several hard reboots and the same thing kept happening. I checked my other receivers (2 301s) and they were both fine with all sat transponders working (119, 110, and 61.5). Sat signal was good on all TP's. Went and checked the LNB connections, all good. Sat switch was good as well. Moved a 301 down to the 811 location and everything ran fine.

Not sure what to do here. Does sound like an RMA deal. Receiver is one of the first ones. I got it in December 2003 when dish offered them for $149. Many people considered these beta boxes due to all the problems. This is the first time I have EVER had a problem with this box.

Thanks for the help.

Mark


----------



## MR_J

Update:

Well, I got it working...some how. I checked my connections and I had my sat cable going through my panamax surge supressor. I have had it this way for a while with really no signal loss. I disconnected the sat cable and ran it directly to the 811 and did a hard reboot and everything came up. Did a signal check and all the signals on all sats/TPs look good. Ran the diagnostics and check switch stuff and all was normal.

So I am not sure what the deal was. I'm pretty sure the panamax protector is sat rated though I didn't check. I guess I'll leave it as is. I was worried I was not going to see HDNets Shuttle coverage tomorrow (Wednesday)...looks like we're a go now.

Mark


----------



## moman19

tonyp56 said:


> My CBS, WB (sometimes), NBC, and PBS channels don't give me guide data either. Even though Dish carries all of these channels and none of the channels that I expect guide data on are subchannels. I've seen reports that the 921/942 are like this too, (complaints from customers that have them on this site). My point is, I don't think that this is unusual, Dish and/or the TV channels that we can't get guide data on aren't working together or something. Perhaps, the 811 requires the PSIP data to be exact, and when it isn't we can't get guide data via satellite. (the 811 doesn't use the PSIP data for guide data, but it does use it so that it can map our OTA channels, and I am sure map the guide data)
> 
> I do get guide data on, FOX (OKC and Tulsa Fox), WB (sometimes), and a independent channel.


I have just the opposite. Guide data is fine on all stations EXCEPT the Fox OTA here in St. Louis. My e-mails to the station go unheeded. It used to work, but they changed a setting (or something) a few months ago and the data has been gone ever since. So I assume it's the station and not the 811.

My guess is that this issue is 811-only. My friend's DTV receiver does not have this issue.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Expanded distribution into phase 2 will happen today.


----------



## Jason Nipp

MR_J said:


> Update:
> 
> Well, I got it working...some how. I checked my connections and I had my sat cable going through my panamax surge supressor. I have had it this way for a while with really no signal loss. I disconnected the sat cable and ran it directly to the 811 and did a hard reboot and everything came up. Did a signal check and all the signals on all sats/TPs look good. Ran the diagnostics and check switch stuff and all was normal.
> 
> So I am not sure what the deal was. I'm pretty sure the panamax protector is sat rated though I didn't check. I guess I'll leave it as is. I was worried I was not going to see HDNets Shuttle coverage tomorrow (Wednesday)...looks like we're a go now.
> 
> Mark


There were 2 other posts in the past, of users having issues connected thru a coaxial surge surpressor. I haven't had an issue yet with my Panamax 5100.


----------



## derwin0

tonyp56 said:


> My CBS, WB (sometimes), NBC, and PBS channels don't give me guide data either. Even though Dish carries all of these channels and none of the channels that I expect guide data on are subchannels.


My PBS from Harrisburg (WITF) gives my 811 fits. The guide shows "Local Digital" on both the 33-1 & 33-3 channels. But when I add the station manually at it's digital channel of 36, I get a listing of 3 digital channels, -1 -2 and -3, with the proper guide data showing at -2. But if I turn to any of WITF's channels, -2 is wiped off the guide.

For the record, WITF says they use -1 for their SD signal and -3 for PBS HD. They don't use -2, where Dish seems to think the guide should go.

I was hoping this upgrade would fix that, but alas it didn't


----------



## boylehome

Jason Nipp said:


> Expanded distribution into phase 2 will happen today.


Jason, do you know how many phases of distribution are required before 100% of receivers are L289?

Thanks,
John


----------



## John Kotches

Some of the DD issues appear to still be out there.

Last night, on autotune from SAT to OTA digital, I had no CC info on a 5.1 broadcast. A quick switch to another OTA station and back recovered the CC info.

This is not a major issue, it's certainly livable, but it is annoying.

Cheers,


----------



## Jason Nipp

boylehome said:


> Jason, do you know how many phases of distribution are required before 100% of receivers are L289?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


Phase 3 is "widespread"


----------



## Jason Nipp

John Kotches said:


> Some of the DD issues appear to still be out there.
> 
> Last night, on autotune from SAT to OTA digital, I had no CC info on a 5.1 broadcast. A quick switch to another OTA station and back recovered the CC info.
> 
> This is not a major issue, it's certainly livable, but it is annoying.
> 
> Cheers,


Just a reminder, to the people who have had the issue....Set your settings back to DolbyDigital/PCM


----------



## tonyp56

moman19 said:


> I have just the opposite. Guide data is fine on all stations EXCEPT the Fox OTA here in St. Louis. My e-mails to the station go unheeded. It used to work, but they changed a setting (or something) a few months ago and the data has been gone ever since. So I assume it's the station and not the 811.
> 
> My guess is that this issue is 811-only. My friend's DTV receiver does not have this issue.


Back when my 811 was at 284 my WB channel (Digital channel 33, OTA channel 34) wasn't mapped to channel 34, and it didn't have guide data. But when my 811 went to 287, it started mapping to 34, and I thought now I'll have guide data for this channel (because at the time it did) anyways, it doesn't have guide data 24/7 now, but it is still on channel 34 like it is supposed to be. Before 287 when it was set to 33, I never got guide data.

My point is, some of the problems is the 811, some are the stations, and some are both. According to the other post here not having guide data for every OTA channel even though Dish carries those channels and the channels in question are not sub-channels, is something that all Dish reseivers share.


----------



## MR_J

Jason Nipp said:


> There were 2 other posts in the past, of users having issues connected thru a coaxial surge surpressor. I haven't had an issue yet with my Panamax 5100.


I am running a Panamax 4300...so that may be the problem. Its been on now for about 12 hours or so and everything is fine with the 811. So I guess something may have changed in the firmware that affects the sensitivity of the tuners. I ran the 301s through it as a check and the sat signal was some 5-8 points lower through the panamax than just connected straight. I am not suprised with having some loss.

Mark


----------



## brycekholt

Jason, 
How many phases are there before P289 goes widespread? Is this at all close to going widespread? 


Thanks Jason.

Bryce


----------



## Ron Barry

The third phase is widespread bryce. Jason posted that a few posts up.


----------



## brycekholt

Thanks Ron. Sounds Great.. I will wait for the update.

Thanks, 

Bryce


----------



## gajit21

I got my P289 update today and finally after almost 2 years, i can now enjoy dolby digital sound from the 811 through my Kenwood receiver. The last piece to my puzzle.


----------



## bcope9

Jason, I just wanted to give you some more info on my 811. It is Software268LAMD-N and Boot Strap: 1012LAMD. So if in your list, there can you tell if I have a chance at getting the new software or not?


----------



## Jason Nipp

bcope9 said:


> Jason, I just wanted to give you some more info on my 811. It is Software268LAMD-N and Boot Strap: 1012LAMD. So if in your list, there can you tell if I have a chance at getting the new software or not?


I would need your RID number or the Phone number your account is assigned to. If you trust me PM me that info.


----------



## Ron Barry

Good to hear gajit21!!


----------



## Foxbat

Jason Nipp said:


> Expanded distribution into phase 2 will happen today.


Yee-hah, I'm special :grin: "Vital program information..." as I type.

Not that I had oodles of problems, and I can't remember the last BSoD I had (that's what the search feature's for,) but I was beginning to feel left behind with P287.

Thanks for keeping us informed, Jason. You, too, Ron.

Update: I had to start the download process over again as the midnight timer I have for one of the Muzak channels fired, cancelling the download.  Yeah, I can stay up all night...


----------



## tonyp56

Yeah, 289 is the first update that I didn't watch. (I know I must really be bored) Anyways, anyone out there see if it was a long DL?


----------



## Jason Nipp

tonyp56 said:


> Yeah, 289 is the first update that I didn't watch. (I know I must really be bored) Anyways, anyone out there see if it was a long DL?


In post 2 of this thread I put up several recommendations. I also posted a guestimate on DL time. From 285/7 less than 10 minutes, from 284 under 20 minutes. Of course bw is a contributor and as such YMMV, but I was told it is spooling at normal rates.


----------



## Mike Johnson

LG811User said:


> To help set this straight, I refer everyone to the quicktime movies in
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=354570&postcount=43
> which document exactly what I mean when I refer to the "jumping video" problem.


I'm the one who posted the movies. I'm still at 2.84, but as soon as I get 2.89 I will post and yet you know if I still have this problem.


----------



## LG811User

Thanks Mike,

I would definitely be interested in hearing your results.

LG811


----------



## Foxbat

tonyp56 said:


> Anyways, anyone out there see if it was a long DL?


Tony, it seemed to take about 15-20 minutes to download. Everything looks good so far (other than maybe re-tweaking the 61.5 Dish 300 to bring up the Rainbow 1 xponders, about 20-30 points below Echo's readings)

It seems the Gray Bars now reach the picture on SD material. I had a noticable black edge to my SD material, but now it's nice.


----------



## tonyp56

Jason Nipp said:


> In post 2 of this thread I put up several recommendations. I also posted a guestimate on DL time. From 285/7 less than 10 minutes, from 284 under 20 minutes. Of course bw is a contributor and as such YMMV, but I was told it is spooling at normal rates.


Yes, however, you said: "My estimations on download times are as follows: (My best guess)." I was wondering because no one that I've seen said one way or another how long it really took.

I must say, 289 seems pretty stable, and I am over all happy with my 811. (Since 284 actually, but having the favorites since 287 and now 289 is an added bonus)


----------



## brycekholt

I love 289! It has the # Search option that my 311 has. I like the look of the sys info screen looks a lot like the 311 I have too. Had to run a couple of check switch tests because it claimed that it couldnt see my 148 sat even though I could view my locals. After a couple of reboots and check switch tests everything is peachy now. The problem with my 148 dish is that I have a tree blocking my way even though 148 locks at 67-70 on tp 14. Waiting for permission from my land lord to hack my tree down to size. Anyway I am finally completley satisfied with the 811 and thought I would pass that along. 

Bryce


----------



## Jason Nipp

P2.89 is "Widespread"


----------



## cyberized

I received the 289 last night. I have a question about the Programming Guide and how many hours/days ahead it is supposed to be. I checked out "Movies" and "Sports" for today - - - - BOTH only gave programs until 2:30 PM today. I did a Power Button shut down and made it download Menu again - BUT - nothing changed as far as the above go. I had hoped that at least it would provide ALL of this day - I was going to "bookmark" tonights ballgame.

TKS Michael


----------



## BFG

Hoorah finally a widespread update for the 811!


----------



## Jason Nipp

cyberized said:


> I received the 289 last night. I have a question about the Programming Guide and how many hours/days ahead it is supposed to be. I checked out "Movies" and "Sports" for today - - - - BOTH only gave programs until 2:30 PM today. I did a Power Button shut down and made it download Menu again - BUT - nothing changed as far as the above go. I had hoped that at least it would provide ALL of this day - I was going to "bookmark" tonights ballgame.
> 
> TKS Michael


The guide is technically 48 hours. However when all said and done as far as memory allocation, it actually turns out to be 44 hours.


----------



## cyberized

Mine was not even 10 hours when I checked it and posted above here.


----------



## Jason Nipp

cyberized said:


> Mine was not even 10 hours when I checked it and posted above here.


Force it by doing a check switch the go into the guide, or try to softboot it by holding down the front panel power button for 15 seconds or so. See if that helps.


----------



## MR_J

After 4 days of flawless activity, my 811 is back on the fritz. Tonight was watching an OTA feed and the video froze. The 811 then rebooted and got stuck on the aquiring sat signal. Now knowing that you can't watch OTA unless your locked onto the satellite, this tells me something is up with the sat tuner. Unlike the previous time, the Dish is connected directly to the coax with nothing between the receiver and switch (DP34). 

Now this has never been a problem before, but did start after I checked to see if I did have P289. Other TV's are fine in the house with normal sat signal readings.
If I can get it back up, I'll do a switch check and see if that may be the problem. I have not done a switch check in a year at least. If this doesn't work...I guess I'll have to call it in.

Any ideas?

Mark


----------



## Ron Barry

MR_J, 

I am sure you have already done this, but make sure you are not mixing RG6 and and RG-59 from the Dish to the receiver. This has occurred before and it does comes some issues. I would also check the connections.. Maybe something got tweaked when you took it out of the surge supressor.


----------



## JAC-AZ

Recieved P289 on Tuesday,had't noticed any problems until this morning,I think I
found a glitch not mentioned in any of the previous replies.I went to set my auto
tune timer to switch the box to Sci-Fi channel on friday at 5:00 so I could record
the nights lineup.I was setting it up to do it weekly like I always have before,it
was going fine until I went to set the day (Friday),it would not set the check mark
on friday or any other day.I went ahead and hit create timer and it set the day to
Sunday.Did a hard reboot and tried to set up the timer again same results,as a
test I set the timer to once instead of weekly,it set the timer as it should.I called 
Dish technical support to report the problem and the tech had me go thru the reboot process again and we got the same results setting up the timer.They said
they would have a programmer look at the problem and get back to me.So anyone setting up a weekly autotune timer on the 811 with P289 reply back if
you have the same problem.I did not have this problem with P287 last week when I set up another autotune timer.


----------



## Ron Barry

I will give this a try tonight JAC-AZ.


----------



## MR_J

Ron Barry said:


> MR_J,
> 
> I am sure you have already done this, but make sure you are not mixing RG6 and and RG-59 from the Dish to the receiver. This has occurred before and it does comes some issues. I would also check the connections.. Maybe something got tweaked when you took it out of the surge supressor.


Well, its all RG-6 across the board. I did try this though...I have DP34 and only three receivers. So I moved the 811 to a different port and things are working nicely now. The bad thing is that DP34 may be going bad. The good side is that gives me a reason to get a DPP44. The DP34 is outside in a protetive shelter (like a telephone NIC). While that offers some protection, I would have preferred the installer to put it inside my wire closet. Once I got thing back up I did a switch check and everything looks fine. It may not be the P289 firmware at all. It could be a coincidence that the switch has started to go bad around the time I got the P289 firmware.

Mark


----------



## JAC-AZ

Thanks Ron appreciate your effort.


----------



## Ron Barry

JAC-AZ. Yep.. I was able to reproduce it. Here is the workaround. 

Use your EPG to set the timer. 
1) Bring up your EPG
2) Go to Firday at the time you want to set it
3) Press Select. YOu get a create timer page. 
4) You will see the Auto-Tune and Weekly choice. 
5) Select Weekly.
6) You should be good to go. don't try changing the day. If you do you will remove the checkbox and you then you can recheck it.


----------



## Effer

Jason Nipp said:


> P2.89 is "Widespread"


when it goes "widespread" does it appear immediately on the rec'vr for download? or might it still take awhile to show?


----------



## Effer

tonyp56 said:


> You have to put your 811 into standby for it to take the download.


Tried that 3 times this morning and nothing....... but no big deal cuz my 2.84 seemed to be working fine. I'm hoping 2.89 doesn't change that.


----------



## khearrean

Is there anything in 2.89 that would have affected the PQ on my OTA HD channels? Maybe it's just me, but it seems that the PQ on those channels has changed and is not as good as they were. The PQ doesn't seem to be as defined/sharp and even looks smeary (for lack of a better word).

Ken


----------



## BFG

The update might have moved your HD res setting (in Menu 6-1-9) back to 720p. This happenend to me when I went to P287


----------



## Ron Barry

Effer said:


> Tried that 3 times this morning and nothing....... but no big deal cuz my 2.84 seemed to be working fine. I'm hoping 2.89 doesn't change that.


Put the unit in standby tonight and check it in the morning. 289 should be loaded. Or put it in standbye during the day and when you get home from work it should be there.


----------



## dalucca

Ron Barry said:


> Put the unit in standby tonight and check it in the morning. 289 should be loaded. Or put it in standbye during the day and when you get home from work it should be there.


I still have 2.84 and have yet to receive 2.89. I am wondering if this is an issue I am incurring since I never recieved any update since 2.84. I have tried leaving the unit on and turning off the unit at night and still no update. Please provide any helpful hints.


----------



## Ron Barry

Did you have it on Standby last night? Other than placing the unit in Standby and having it to auto-receive you should not have to do anything else. It is widespread distribution so you should get it. 

I am not sure how the distribution model works and if it goes widespread do then still move within blocks or does everyone get it at that point. Jason, Can you feel in the wholes how the distibution process works. Once it goes widespread can the end user still expect to wait up to a few weeks for the software to hit their box?

As to not getting an update from 2.84. This was common, lots of people were not updated from 2.84 because they found some issues with 2.85 and 2.87 and none of those went widespread.


----------



## moman19

My 811 locked up 2 times in a row today. I was watching an OTA channel in SD, brought up the EPG and scrolled to the HDNMV channel 9423 to check out All the President's Men. I have ratings block set up for my kids, so the ENTER PASSWORD screen appeared. I entered the password, the PIP screen went blank and the 811 froze up tight. I did a power reset, when the 811 came up it was back on the OTA channel. I repeated the exact same sequence and it froze again.

After the next power up, I first went from OTA to a non-protected HD channel, then to channel 9423. No problem this time...... Go figure. I've never seen this issue before P289 and yes, I power-down nightly. I have had a few lockups in the past few days. Always when entering the password.


----------



## JAC-AZ

Ron and Tony, thanks for all your help.Last night when I got home from work I
tried to set the timer up again and since it was Friday by then it set it up fine.It
was just as you discovered Ron,so I guess if you want to set up a weekly timer you have to do it on the day in question.Tony I tried what you did to and got
the same thing.P289 seems to have messed up the timers pretty good.Thanks
again guy's.


----------



## Ron Barry

Jac,

You dont have to wait till the day to set a weekly timer. Just use the EPG and go to the day you want it. Mind you there is only a 44 hour guide so you have to be in that time space. Well just use the EPG to set your timers and you should be good. 

1) Bring up the EPG.
2) Arrow to the program you want to set a timer for. 
3) Press Select and you should get a create timer screen.
4) Change the option to weekly and Auto-Tune

And you should be good to go. Actually to me this seems like the easier way to go anyway.


----------



## olgeezer

Not sure, but part of the release date, may have to do with the activation of the receiver in use. I activated an 811 December 2003, and was sent a replacement about a month ago. (The technician requested the exchange, but I now believe a TV reset would have resolved my issue.) The updates I had were in the early phases on the older receiver, but 289 didn't download until Wednesday/Thursday of this week. The 811 at the store was activated about 60 days ago (replacing a rock solid 921). It had been left on Wednesday and Thursday (I was gone). I turned the unit off Friday morning and the download began within a minute.


----------



## smoke

I still haven't received the 2.89 download- presently on 2.84. I got my 811 in December of 2004. The receiver is in standby every night. Can I assume that the new version has the Dolby Digital fix in it? Sure hope so--subscribed to all the new HD channels and many movie channels, would be nice to have the sound to go with the great pictures.


----------



## Ron Barry

It should have the DD fix in it. It might take a while to get it . Keep your receiver off and night and you should see it. Might take up to a few weeks.


----------



## hartal

I leave me 811 off whenever I am not watching.

Last night at about 115am, I checked to see if the 289 had downloaded yet. Unfortunately, I made the mistake of just hitting power on for the 811 and for my TV on my remote. When the TV came on there was a pop-up on the screen telling me the interactive application was downloading and I should wait or cancel.

I waited... and waited.... and then I went to bed.

In the morning. I turned on the TV. The popup was still there.

I pressed and held the power button on the 811 and the unit reset.

I was still at 284.

I watched the British Open.

Then left the TV on and turned off the 811 and waited hoping that the download would restart. It did not.

How does this download process work?

Obviously my receiver has been authorized.

Do they only stream the software at certain times of the day?

I saw that it supposedly could still take weeks for someone to get the download even though it is supposedly now "widespread". I really don't understand how that should be so.

Anyway. My 811 will be off again tonight. Hopefully I'll get the download tonight.

BTW. If my sending a power on command to the 811 while it was in the midst of a download caused the download to hang, I think that is a software bug that should be reported and fixed by the developers.

So - still waiting to get 289.


----------



## olgeezer

Have you told your receiver that it was ok to take upgrades?


----------



## BFG

I'm having an issue with the picture freezing/pausing momentarly when I exit the guide w/partial video


----------



## gdarwin

hartal said:


> I leave me 811 off whenever I am not watching.
> 
> Last night at about 115am, I checked to see if the 289 had downloaded yet. Unfortunately, I made the mistake of just hitting power on for the 811 and for my TV on my remote. When the TV came on there was a pop-up on the screen telling me the interactive application was downloading and I should wait or cancel.
> 
> I waited... and waited.... and then I went to bed.
> 
> In the morning. I turned on the TV. The popup was still there.
> 
> I pressed and held the power button on the 811 and the unit reset.
> 
> I was still at 284.
> 
> I watched the British Open.
> 
> Then left the TV on and turned off the 811 and waited hoping that the download would restart. It did not.
> 
> How does this download process work?
> 
> Obviously my receiver has been authorized.
> 
> Do they only stream the software at certain times of the day?
> 
> I saw that it supposedly could still take weeks for someone to get the download even though it is supposedly now "widespread". I really don't understand how that should be so.
> 
> Anyway. My 811 will be off again tonight. Hopefully I'll get the download tonight.
> 
> BTW. If my sending a power on command to the 811 while it was in the midst of a download caused the download to hang, I think that is a software bug that should be reported and fixed by the developers.
> 
> So - still waiting to get 289.


Go to:

Menu
6
1
2
make sure "without my permisson" is checked
save

Then turn the 811 off...

G.


----------



## logray

Ron Barry said:


> Logray.. You said the magic word. 284.. Here are some threads that you might find interesting. I have not seen any of these symptoms in 285, 287 or 289 in terms of No Info filling the guide. What I described above is how it seems to be working from what I have seen. Have not had any issues with 289 so far.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=42144&highlight=Info
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=37944&highlight=Info
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=37406&highlight=Info


Ok, so I know this is way off subject, but I just saw the No Info bug. (still running 2.84)

Here's what steps were taken to reproduce the bug.

1.) Selected OTA channel from EPG.
2.) Black screen with info at top showing actual UHF channel number, a slight pause, then re-mapped to proper channel number and the picture appeared.
3.) A few minutes later, when surfing the EPG, all channels displayed the programing information for the current time slot - except this same information was repeated for the next two time slots.
4.) Pressing right in the EPG forced a Program Information download.
5.) When finished, exited guide, opened guide again - now all channels displayed No Info for all time slots.
6.) Scrolled all the way to the right, this kicked off another program information download - afterwards still "No Info" displayed on all channels.
7.) Hard reboot fixed the problem.

I hope that 2.89 fixes this and I get it soon!


----------



## hartal

olgeezer said:


> Have you told your receiver that it was ok to take upgrades?


Yes, I do have my receiver set to accept updates without my permission.

Unfortunately, there is no setting for me to set to beg for an update now that it has been seven months since I've received one and there is now one in "widespread" availability.

I've waited patiently through all these intermediate releases that never hit my receiver and now that this one has been out since 7/7, according to the Dish Network Customer Care pages

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp

I'm beginning to lose my patience.

My receiver has been off most of the evening. I just checked a few minutes ago and I still don't have the release.

I know that we are not suppose to use this forum to slam Dish.

I have not done that.

But... the sotware update process is broken as far as I am concerned. This software has been tested to death now. I believe they should do a staged roll-out. But now that they have decided that it ready, the software should be available to all of us with 811s. And I don't accept that bandwidth has anything to do with rolling out this software now.

Sorry for the flaming, but I really feel like this process is broken.


----------



## Ron Barry

Ok Hartel, 

:welcome_s

First off what I think you saw was OpenTV not the software being updated. WHen you pressed cancel it would have jumped out of the OpenTV app. PRess the Dish button on your remote. Does it look familar 

No.. I asked Jason for clarification here. Roll out can take up to two weeks. I believe the two weeks is after it goes wide spread, but I am not sure. It is done in groups for a number of reasons and the main one to minimize risk if a hickup occurs. Imagine sending software to 50,000 receivers at once and 50% run into an obscure bug. CSRs would be flooded and they are trying to minimize it. I believe there are other reason, but the bottom line is that it can take up to two weeks to receive the update. Maybe even longer depending on how they roll out and the number of receivers out in the market. 

Do a search on this forum and you will see posts very similar to yours with each release.. The process is by no means broken in my opinion. The goal here is not to get the software out to ever receiver as quickly as possible. The goal is to update the receivers while minimizing risk that occurs when updating the field. 

on the note of slaming... Glad you are aware of it. Why say you are aware of it and the proceed to do it? Your bash is mild and I understand your frustration. In the future, if you fill a Bash coming hope over into the Dish Forum and throw the rock. Hopefully, my explanation above gives you a better understanding of the process as I understand it. 

The point to take away is..... Good news it is widespread... It is rollowing out to all receivers and eventually you should receive it. Other than that there is not a lot that can be done expect be patient and it will be on your box sooner than you think.


----------



## Ron Barry

BFG said:


> I'm having an issue with the picture freezing/pausing momentarly when I exit the guide w/partial video


What do you mean w/partial Video Bryan? ARe you talking about Picture in Guide? Any more info on this. I have not seen any freezing when exiting the EPG.


----------



## BFG

Ron Barry said:


> What do you mean w/partial Video Bryan? ARe you talking about Picture in Guide? Any more info on this. I have not seen any freezing when exiting the EPG.


Yup, guide with partial video, is the type of guide I use, like almost all of us do (just being too technical I guess). When I close this guide by either pressing view TV or cancel, there is a slight pause to the picture once the guide is closed on the full screw. If I can get really sopshisticated I could try to take a video of it


----------



## Ron Barry

I am sure you guys read Jasons recommendations with 284. I believe it is two hard reboots for 284 and one for 287. It is a few posts back. I will keep an eye out for the freezing. WOW 20 seconds.. that is a long time


----------



## hawki

Well ... I upgraded from P284 to P289 mid week last week. All and all it has been very good. I am, however, still having sync issues with DD. When I first come into a channel with DD, it is fine, but over time the synch begins to degrade. The longer it plays, the further it migrates appart. I have to force a resync every 3-5 minutes or go crazy.


----------



## Jason Nipp

hawki said:


> Well ... I upgraded from P284 to P289 mid week last week. All and all it has been very good. I am, however, still having sync issues with DD. When I first come into a channel with DD, it is fine, but over time the synch begins to degrade. The longer it plays, the further it migrates appart. I have to force a resync every 3-5 minutes or go crazy.


Is that happening on Sat or an OTA Channel?


----------



## hawki

Jason Nipp said:


> Is that happening on Sat or an OTA Channel?


Sorry 'bout that ... Sat only, I live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Laverne

:joy: 

I just got mine a little bit ago!  Is it just me, or does the Acquiring Signal progress go much faster now?  Yes, I did my double-hard-reboot like a good little girl.  THANKS, JASON, for all the helpful advice. :grin: 



Now to play with that Closed Captioning!! :dance01: (Ya know, I think some people believe that aliens can come into your TV via the CC!  :rolling: )


----------



## khearrean

Well, I had my first BSOD since upgrading to 2.89. Today while trying to go directly from SAT to an OTA local channel it happened. I did a soft re-boot and all was well. However it is still there!!

Ken


----------



## xsnrg

Got the download sometime today while at work, now when I come back home, I have no sound. I tried changing the settings, and get a little scratch on analog OTA channels, but digital and dish channels are non-existant. Everything else appears to work fine. I am trying my 4th soft reboot, and 3rd hard, but am about to give up on that. Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Ron Barry

xsnrg said:



> Got the download sometime today while at work, now when I come back home, I have no sound. I tried changing the settings, and get a little scratch on analog OTA channels, but digital and dish channels are non-existant. Everything else appears to work fine. I am trying my 4th soft reboot, and 3rd hard, but am about to give up on that. Any ideas would be appreciated!


How are you connected? RCA or Optical?

Check your DD settings. Make sure they are set to DD/PCM.

Is it only on OTA channels or all channels?


----------



## Ron Barry

khearrean said:


> Well, I had my first BSOD since upgrading to 2.89. Today while trying to go directly from SAT to an OTA local channel it happened. I did a soft re-boot and all was well. However it is still there!!
> 
> Ken


Did you go from 287 to 289? or 284 to 289? Did you give it the recommended hard reboots after the update?

First 289 BSOD report. Any other info on how you happend? Anything specific come to mind before it happend?


----------



## xsnrg

Well after about 4 warm reboots and 3 cold ones, the 3rd cold one finally brought sound back. Everything seems to be working now, for both the analog channels and digital. it was all channels. NTSC, ATSC, Dish, Dish HD


----------



## Ron Barry

xsnrg.. Have not heard this one.. can you describe your setup there xsnrg and welcome... hope you stay awhile.


----------



## parlyle

I know that all of you know exactly what you are talking about, but, for all of the novices out there, could you please explain.
1. Soft reboot
2. Hard reboot
3. Warm reboot
4. Cold reboot
And how to do it. Thanks for all of the people who need a little instruction.
Lyle


----------



## DeCrapinator

Both my 811's updated to 2.89 yesterday from 2.84. Did reboots.

Q: I read that 2.85 or 2.87 displayed the EPG in wide screen format with the new firmware. On my set the EPG is still 4x3. Was the wide screen format removed from this release? ( OR am I just recalling incorrectly  )

Thanks...


----------



## Jason Nipp

DeCrapinator said:


> Both my 811's updated to 2.89 yesterday from 2.84. Did reboots.
> 
> Q: I read that 2.85 or 2.87 displayed the EPG in wide screen format with the new firmware. On my set the EPG is still 4x3. Was the wide screen format removed from this release? ( OR am I just recalling incorrectly  )
> 
> Thanks...


No, they have never added that as a feature to the 811. Though many agree, including myself, that a widescreen guide would be a welcome addition.


----------



## Jason Nipp

parlyle said:


> I know that all of you know exactly what you are talking about, but, for all of the novices out there, could you please explain.
> 1. Soft reboot
> 2. Hard reboot
> 3. Warm reboot
> 4. Cold reboot
> And how to do it. Thanks for all of the people who need a little instruction.
> Lyle


Well, not sure what a warm and cold boot are as the op has posted them.

1. A softboot is a reset utilizing the front panel power button. You hold it down for like 20 seconds or until you see the receiver begin the boot process.

2. A hardboot is physically removing power to the receiver by pulling the power plug for like 30 seconds or so.


----------



## smoke

:hurah: Yeh, my 289 downloaded last night. It sure does kick out the program guide and scrolls out quickly. However, the fix didn't cure my DD problems with my Zenith DA3529 DVD/Surround sound system. I have reset, rebooted, checked everthing! The sound system works great with DD in all the system tests and when playing a DVD. Does anyone have any suggestions for an inexpensive unit that we know works with the 811. I would like to keep my present speakers. Out in the middle of nowhere, so really don't have a lot of options as far as hands on shopping. Thanks :nono2:


----------



## bhenge

Finally updated from 2.84 to 2.89 http://www.dbstalk.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=424325#
Smilie and did my reboots. I noticed that in the HD Gray Sidebar display mode, the two small black vertical lines between the picture and the gray bars was gone, but it seems the way it was done was by expanding the picture itself, not by widening the gray bars. My problem is that the picture was widened both vertically and horizontally to do this resulting in a small 'zoom' effect. This is especially noticeable on channels (most news and sports channels) that have crawls going at the bottom of the screen. In most cases, the crawl is cut off or at least in half. In my case, you can't read most crawls. You can really see the effect if you alternate between HD Gray Screen mode and HD Normal on 4x3 source material (any non-HD channel viewed using component outputs), since the HD Normal mode was not changed. IMHO it would have been better to widen the gray bar area a bit, and leave the picture alone. I use the gray bar mode a lot to avoid burn-in on my older CRT HD set....

BTW, this forum is a great thing! I lurk most of the time but wanted all to know how useful to me it has been. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/images/icons/icon14.gif
Thumbs up

Bill


----------



## cyberized

Had my 1st BSOD last night [289] while watching TNT at 8PM PST - Picture just FROZE - then I hit channel up/down etc. and it went BSOD and re-booted itself then was OK the rest of last night.


----------



## parlyle

Jason Nipp said:


> Well, not sure what a warm and cold boot are as the op has posted them.
> 
> 1. A softboot is a reset utilizing the front panel power button. You hold it down for like 20 seconds or until you see the receiver begin the boot process.
> 
> 2. A hardboot is physically removing power to the receiver by pulling the power plug for like 30 seconds or so.


I appreciate the response. I guess a cold and warm boot is just like a soft or hard one depending which side of the country you hail from. Once in a while I get a little information overload and the brain just stops incoming. But I'll keep this forum at the top of my favorites list and just slow down to get all the info I can. 
"Bravo Zulu" to all of you guys and keep it up.
Lyle


----------



## Ron Barry

Well glad to have you around Parlyle.. There is no such thing as a stupid question. All we ask that you keep the bashing and venting of frustration out of the support forums and all will be good.


----------



## khearrean

Ron Barry said:


> Did you go from 287 to 289? or 284 to 289? Did you give it the recommended hard reboots after the update?
> 
> First 289 BSOD report. Any other info on how you happend? Anything specific come to mind before it happend?


I went from 2.84 to 2.89. Would you please clarify what you mean by "hard reboot"? If you mean holding in on the power button for 10-15 seconds and letting the receiver reset itself, I did this 3 times in a row as soon as I knew I had received 2.89. If you mean completely powering the unit off by unplugging it, then no I didn't.

Ken


----------



## Ron Barry

Hard reboot is when you pull the plug. Wait about 15 seconds and the plug it back in. 

Soft reboot is holding the finger on the power button for 15 seconds. 

I suggest given it a hard reboot. Hard reboot is more complete in terms of clearing things out etc. Soft reboot the memory may not be cleared out. 

Have you seen any more BSODs. Will be interesting to see how the BSOD thing goes with time. I have not seen one. Though I have had one loss of audio and one case where my center speaker started clicking.


----------



## drjlo

Well, I finally got 2.89 from 2.84. Did the 2 reboots.

Has anyone noticed that changing channels takes longer? The channel info text comes right away when you push channel up/down, but then it takes a few seconds longer to actually go from blank screen to actual material. Not too long, but a couple seconds longer than in 2.84.. 

This is quite annoying to me when I'm going from channel to channel quickly..


----------



## joedoe

I finally went from 2.84 to 2.89 yesterday. Didn't do any soft or hard resets but everything seems to work.

Do I really need to do these resets?


----------



## Ron Barry

Couple of seconds is a long time to add to a channel change. There has been some reports of people feeling that the channel changing is a bit slower with 289. Nothing in the magnitude of a couple of seconds though. It might feel like a couple of seconds but are you sure it is that long.


----------



## Ron Barry

joedoe said:


> I finally went from 2.84 to 2.89 yesterday. Didn't do any soft or hard resets but everything seems to work.
> 
> Do I really need to do these resets?


They are recommended Joe by Jason. It is your choice to do that, but I personally would do two hard reboots just to clear things out, Should not take long.

And by the way. WELCOME!! hope you stay a while


----------



## joedoe

Actually I'm here for a while already but is was my first post. All my othere questions were answered before I even had to ask :hurah:


----------



## Foxbat

I have had a definite Bad Thing: I hit the Guide Button while watching one of the Voom channels, the EPG came up, then immediately all the programs changed from what the programs were to "No Info", and then the EPG cancelled itself. The banner came up, but no video or audio, then I get a "Your Smartcard is not Authorized" message. I try the guide again and I'm missing great big chunks of the Guide (like all the 61.5 and 110 channels).

I warm restarted and everything has been fine since. I did go in and checked the Switch Config (DP34-500 w/DP Twin and DP Sgl), but I went ahead and did a Switch Check and everything was were it's supposed to be.

I'm thinking this may not be 100% P289 related, as the DP34 is also connected to a 942 which also has been recently updated. I may need to spend an hour clearing switch matrices and reconnecting everything to "reset" my DP34 (it worked before the last time I was having "goofy" satellite issues.)

(Added @ 1:01 EST: I just got around to reading about one of the Echostars at 110 being less than optimal, so I guess I'll leave my DP34 alone for now.)


----------



## yaesumofo

OK I received the update for the 811. The whole thing is a bit slower. If I do check switch it locks up.
Though the "INFO" satellite views look good.
I still get video and audio dropouts. Usually video completely random tonight it was disney channel earlier it was CBS OTA. While this may take care of "Dolby" issues (BTW I never had any using a light pipe optical input to the samsung all in one DVD FM and Digital audio decoder. I never Had any problems with audio except some times a delay would develop (totally random) easily fixed with a on off cycle.
Generally I do not notice a thing except the TV guides thing ( It was this very TV guide thingy that drove me away from cable). The info screen and a search feature. That is all cool but what about video dropouts?
Yaesumofo


----------



## khearrean

Ron Barry said:


> Have you seen any more BSODs. Will be interesting to see how the BSOD thing goes with time. I have not seen one. Though I have had one loss of audio and one case where my center speaker started clicking.


Yes, I've had a total of (3) BSOD's now since 2.89. BTW, a previous poster indicated that since 2.89 channel changing seemed longer. I find that to be the case as well. I'd say about 2 seconds longer....

Ken


----------



## NightRyder

Upgraded from 2.84, here is my experience with 2.89 after a week. I don't use OTA.

Audio - Had no problems on 2.84 or before. Have lost audio twice on 2.89, both times on CBS-HD West. Program audio drops and leaves only a pulsing buzz, changing channels fixes. Denon 3801 receiver.

Video - 2.89 brought back intermittent picture freezes and pixelation that 2.84 had cured.

Misc. - Had a downloading guide episode just 10 minutes after I had powered on the receiver, haven't seen that since 2.82.

I agree with others that changing channels has slowed, as has overall response to remote commands.

Overall impressions - Not good!!  - all that time and testing, Dish still can't get it right. I want 2.84 back.

NightRyder


----------



## bavaria72

The change from 287 to 289 has been a non event for me. 287 was rock solid and I have perceived no negative impact at all with 289. I had hoped that my tuner sensitivity might have been improved so that I could pull in one independent OTA station but it didn't. BUT I am certainly not complaining since all I would have to do to get it is change out my antenna for a better one (but a hell of a lot uglier!). Over all 2 thumbs up to E*. Jason and Ron, thanks as always for your help and guidance on the 811s. We really, really appreciate it! :grin:


----------



## Jason Nipp

The actual approved release notes for P2.89 have been posted in post #1 of this thread.


----------



## Foxbat

_I apolgize in advance about the following ramble:_


Jason Nipp said:


> The actual approved release notes for P2.89 have been posted in post #1 of this thread.


I can attest to item #5 from the list ("Added extended blackout support")

We had heavy rains in the area today and lost the satellite signal. When I attempted to tune in the local digital station's "SuperDoppler" subchannel, I got the "This channel has been blacked out in your area." error message. Pressing Sys Info showed that I had lost the signal 8 times since noon (even though the last time was an hour in the future  ) What was truly weird, however, was my son was not complaining about not being able to watch Cartoon Planet or Animal Network. I checked the signal strength on the 942 (plugged into the same DP34 switch) and he was showing 100+ for 119.

I went back upstairs and my 811 was still trying to find a satellite. I pressed "Menu" and it immediately returned to the "Acquiring Signal" screen. I tried many times, and it would not do anything except try to find a satellite. I tried a warm-start and when it came back after a minute, it still could not get past "0 of 5", but at least this time I could get into the menu system. I went to check signal strengths, and lo! There was a nice strong signal on transponder 12 for 61.5, except it didn't identify the satellite ("wrong satellite") "Aha," I thought, switch problems. "A simple "Test Switch" will clear that up."

*Bzzzzt*

What I got instead was a red screen infoming me that my "switch could not be managed," or words to that effect. I shut down the UPS the 811 is plugged into, unplugged the 811's RG6 from the wall, restored power, ran a switch test to clear things out, removed power again, reconnected the RG6 to the wall jack, restored power, got a signal(!), ran the switch test yet again (this time it passed, recognizing my 119,110, & 61.5) and the 811 proceeded to download the guide.

So far, so good, but P289 seems very easy to upset. Either that, or I need a new 811 (LADD-N, DNASP: 02 Rev283) At least I know that the "b" field on the Sys Info screen is the number of signal losses


----------



## Jason Nipp

Foxbat said:


> _..._At least I know that the "b" field on the Sys Info screen is the number of signal losses


 Correct. And if you press details in sysinfo it will break out the times of your signal interruptions.

This has been posted before just thought since it is new to a few a review would be helpful: This new sysinfo main screen is part of "Super Diagnostics". There are several receiver models that use this exact layout.

a = Status 
b = Number of Signal losses
c = Phone Line Presence
d = Model over Firmware Revision
e = Receiver ID over CAID / Smart Card ID
f = Number of power cycles (Not yet used on some model receivers)
g = Satellite over signal status for each Satellite
h = Switch and LNBF info/configuration
i = Remote control address


----------



## Foxbat

Jason/Ron, I wonder if some of this instability in the 811 is tied to the problems with E*8 from Wednesday night? I did the switch test before I read about the 110 outage, and it seems that lots of people who also did so have had similar issues.

One more thing: None of my auto-timers fired tonight. I went into the Timers page and checked them out, and as soon as I exited by "Create Timer", the 811 switched to the channel. I wasn't home last night to see if they failed, I just noticed it tonight. Again, probably more weirdness failout from E*8.


----------



## Ron Barry

There is a couple of Create timer bugs introduced in 289. I was curious if possible there might be a timer issue, but i have not had time to play around with the timers to see if they fire. Have to do it this weekend I guess.


----------



## Laverne

After 110 went out, I completely lost my CC (which I had modified), and had to go back and set to default, and then do over. Just turning it off and back on didn't work, had to set to default.

I have a nightly timer, but I honestly don't remember when I set it. I think I set it on Tuesday, but I know I didn't lose it. It fired last night.

The only (not) 'really' weird thing that's happened to me was yesterday one time I hit the menu button and it blinked, went black, then returned to the channel I was watching. Never seen that before or since, and of course no biggie.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Foxbat said:


> Jason/Ron, I wonder if some of this instability in the 811 is tied to the problems with E*8 from Wednesday night? I did the switch test before I read about the 110 outage, and it seems that lots of people who also did so have had similar issues.
> 
> One more thing: None of my auto-timers fired tonight. I went into the Timers page and checked them out, and as soon as I exited by "Create Timer", the 811 switched to the channel. I wasn't home last night to see if they failed, I just noticed it tonight. Again, probably more weirdness failout from E*8.


I would agree that it is a contributor. Up until 110 started acting up my 811 was rock solid. P2.89 has been very stable for me. In fact my signal loss counter is up to 84.


----------



## lacruz

A couple of things I have noticed with P2.89. Both are very minor:

1) When you do a Search for a show from the Guide or when watching the show (to see if it will be repeated later), you press the # sign on the remote. The Search screen will appear with the name of the show you selected pre-filled into the Name box. You must now select "SEARCH" on the right side of the screen to actually do a search for the show. Just like my 301's. Problem is that, unlike the 301, when my Search screen comes up, the CANCEL select box is automatically pre-selected/highlighted on the right side of the screen instead of the SEARCH box. On the 301, you would just hit the Select button on your remote again after the Search screen appeared with the name of your show pre-typed into the Name box. With P2.89 on the 811, I have to now change the highlighted CANCEL box and move it up to SEARCH before hitting Select on my remote. Otherwise, you Cancel the search and have to start over. A little annoying.

2) This is one of those, "Gee, it would sure be nice if they add this" things: The Condo Assn. where I live provides Cable TV free. So I have both Dish & Cable. Since Cable has a few stations not carried on Dish, I run my Cable line into the back of my 811 so I can view the Cable analog stations through Dish. Everything works fine. The only thing is when you go into the Add Local Analog screen under Local Channels (Menu, 6, 1, 5, Add ATV), you see a box for Network Affiliations. The only choices listed are CBS, ABC, NBC, and Other. No Fox. This is so Dish can mirror the Network programming info in the Guide for your Local Cable/Analog stations. Otherwise, "Local Programming" is listed in the Guide for these analog channels. My question/request is: Why is Fox not listed as a Network Affiliation choice? Although minor, it seems someone maybe "overlooked" this.

Thanks...


----------



## tonyp56

Jason Nipp said:


> I would agree that it is a contributor. Up until 110 started acting up my 811 was rock solid. P2.89 has been very stable for me. In fact my signal loss counter is up to 84.


When/how does that counter reset? My system info screen shows 0 under B. I know that I've lost signal since 289 (storms), but it shows 0 in my screen. Whats up with that?


----------



## moman19

lacruz said:


> ........when you go into the Add Local Analog screen under Local Channels (Menu, 6, 1, 5, Add ATV), you see a box for Network Affiliations. The only choices listed are CBS, ABC, NBC, and Other. No Fox. This is so Dish can mirror the Network programming info in the Guide for your Local Cable/Analog stations. Otherwise, "Local Programming" is listed in the Guide for these analog channels. My question/request is: Why is Fox not listed as a Network Affiliation choice? Although minor, it seems someone maybe "overlooked" this.
> 
> Thanks...


Is this the real reason why I cannot get programming info for Fox in the EPG????? If so, I need to apologize to my local Fox station, who I've been beating up to get this fixed.
I cannot get and guide info for OTA Fox, Digital or Analog.

Can someone confirm this fact? If true, no one should be able to get Guide info for Fox.


----------



## Ron Barry

Moman.. I believe this is only for for Analog. For Digital I get Fox guide info just fine in the LA area with my 811.


----------



## gdarwin

moman19 said:


> Is this the real reason why I cannot get programming info for Fox in the EPG????? If so, I need to apologize to my local Fox station, who I've been beating up to get this fixed.
> I cannot get and guide info for OTA Fox, Digital or Analog.
> 
> Can someone confirm this fact? If true, no one should be able to get Guide info for Fox.


No problem here getting FOX in the guide for OTA... 811's and the 942 show it just fine.

G.


----------



## Jason Nipp

tonyp56 said:


> When/how does that counter reset? My system info screen shows 0 under B. I know that I've lost signal since 289 (storms), but it shows 0 in my screen. Whats up with that?


I will ask wen it resets. I thought it reset after 48 hours of no interruptions, but I will verify.


----------



## Jason Nipp

moman19 said:


> Is this the real reason why I cannot get programming info for Fox in the EPG????? If so, I need to apologize to my local Fox station, who I've been beating up to get this fixed.
> I cannot get and guide info for OTA Fox, Digital or Analog.
> 
> Can someone confirm this fact? If true, no one should be able to get Guide info for Fox.


I get info for my Fox affliate.


----------



## tonyp56

> Originally Posted by moman19
> Is this the real reason why I cannot get programming info for Fox in the EPG????? If so, I need to apologize to my local Fox station, who I've been beating up to get this fixed.
> I cannot get and guide info for OTA Fox, Digital or Analog.
> 
> Can someone confirm this fact? If true, no one should be able to get Guide info for Fox.


I get EPG data for both OKC Fox and Tulsa Fox channels in my area.


----------



## Mike Johnson

mike_johnson said:


> I'm the one who posted the movies. I'm still at 2.84, but as soon as I get 2.89 I will post and yet you know if I still have this problem.


I finally got 2.89 and had some time to actually watch the 811. I can't see any improvement with the "jumpy video" problem.


----------



## LG811User

Thanks for confirming, Mike. I'm happy to know I am not the only one with this problem.

LG811


----------



## khearrean

Well, I've found another glitch since 2.89 and it has to do with the EPG. Before when I was on 2.84, whenever I switched over to SAT, if it had been awhile, my EPG would download updated program info. Now whenever I switch over to SAT from an OTA channel, I just get "No Info Available." I've had to actually soft-boot my 811 to get it to download the program data. In other words, I have to force it to download the current program info constantly. Has anyone else had this problem?

Ken


----------



## Ron Barry

Ken,

I have not personally seen this issue. Does this occur by just pressing the EPG guide button or do you move around the guide using the arrows. Are you using the 811 UHF remote or a universal remote. Does this happen all the time or just occassionally. Do you keep your unit on 247 or place it in standby at night. 

Cheers,

Ron


----------



## khearrean

Ron Barry said:


> Ken,
> 
> I have not personally seen this issue. Does this occur by just pressing the EPG guide button or do you move around the guide using the arrows. Are you using the 811 UHF remote or a universal remote. Does this happen all the time or just occassionally. Do you keep your unit on 247 or place it in standby at night.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ron


1. Once in the EPG, I can move around and I still get the "No Info Available" verbage. Sometimes it will show program info for the current program playing, but nothing beyond that.
2. I am using a Harmony 659 universal remote.
3. Happens pretty much all the time.
4. I power the 811 off at night (which I assume means in the standby mode).

Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp

Ken, I have been asked to collect some info from you.

Are you running a DP Twin? If not what type of LNBF and switch?
Do you have any other receivers? If so what model(s)?
What is your signal strength on 110 TP21 from the 811?


----------



## khearrean

Jason Nipp said:


> Ken, I have been asked to collect some info from you.
> 
> Are you running a DP Twin? If not what type of LNBF and switch?
> Do you have any other receivers? If so what model(s)?
> What is your signal strength on 110 TP21 from the 811?


Jason:
I have the Dish Pro dual LNB; I just have the (1) 811 receiver, no others; Signal strength on 110 transponder 21 is 105%.

Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp

khearrean said:


> Jason:
> I have the Dish Pro dual LNB; I just have the (1) 811 receiver, no others; Signal strength on 110 transponder 21 is 105%.
> 
> Ken


When you press sysinfo, what does it say in box "b" and "h"?


----------



## khearrean

Jason Nipp said:


> When you press sysinfo, what does it say in box "b" and "h"?


b=0
h: Device: DP-21, Twin -1(1), Dual -2(2)

Ken


----------



## BigDaddy10

khearrean said:


> 1. Once in the EPG, I can move around and I still get the "No Info Available" verbage. Sometimes it will show program info for the current program playing, but nothing beyond that.
> 2. I am using a Harmony 659 universal remote.
> 3. Happens pretty much all the time.
> 4. I power the 811 off at night (which I assume means in the standby mode).
> 
> Ken


I've been getting the same thing on my receiver. I also have a harmony 659 remote. I thought it might be the remote so I installed the antenna again and started using the 811 remote and the problem persist. I'm also getting all kinds of lockups when I go from OTA to sattelite. I think there are numerous issues with this release. I never had a real problem until L2.89 was released. The only issue I had with L2.84 was no search ability and my fox afiliate was not mapped to 2.1.


----------



## Ron Barry

Well as a reference point.... I have not rebooted my 289 since I downloaded it. Infact, I have not even done the required reboot. Also have seen guide data. 

Interesting there is a point of commonality with the remotes.. Hmmm wondering if you guys are in the same DMA perhaps? Perhaps Getting the same OTA signals? Maybe the same configuration? 

BigDaddy.. Mind expanding on your setup and the OTAs you are getting to see if we can find a point of commonality.


----------



## khearrean

Ron Barry said:


> Well as a reference point.... I have not rebooted my 289 since I downloaded it. Infact, I have not even done the required reboot. Also have seen guide data.
> 
> Interesting there is a point of commonality with the remotes.. Hmmm wondering if you guys are in the same DMA perhaps? Perhaps Getting the same OTA signals? Maybe the same configuration?
> 
> BigDaddy.. Mind expanding on your setup and the OTAs you are getting to see if we can find a point of commonality.


As for myself, I am in the Beaumont/Pt.Arthur, Tx. area. No Dish locals here; only OTA with which I receive only the locals out of Beaumont (approx. 5-6 miles away).

Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp

BigDaddy10 said:


> I've been getting the same thing on my receiver. I also have a harmony 659 remote. I thought it might be the remote so I installed the antenna again and started using the 811 remote and the problem persist. I'm also getting all kinds of lockups when I go from OTA to sattelite. I think there are numerous issues with this release. I never had a real problem until L2.89 was released. The only issue I had with L2.84 was no search ability and my fox afiliate was not mapped to 2.1.


I am also using a Harmony SST659. I am not having this issue, so you can rule out the remote.

There is a theory being discussed.

Ken, I will take this off line until any theories are proven to be plausible.


----------



## BigDaddy10

Ron Barry said:


> Well as a reference point.... I have not rebooted my 289 since I downloaded it. Infact, I have not even done the required reboot. Also have seen guide data.
> 
> Interesting there is a point of commonality with the remotes.. Hmmm wondering if you guys are in the same DMA perhaps? Perhaps Getting the same OTA signals? Maybe the same configuration?
> 
> BigDaddy.. Mind expanding on your setup and the OTAs you are getting to see if we can find a point of commonality.


I live in the St. Louis area and my channels are setup as so:

Fox 2.1 digital #43.......................Signal Strength - 87%
CBS 4.1 digital #56......................Signal Strength - 89%
NBC 5.1, 5.2 digital #35......................Signal Strength - 88 - 90%
PBS 9.1,9.2,9.3 digital #39............Signal Strength -60 - 64%
WB 11.1 digital #26......................Signal Strength - 90%
ABC 30.1 digital #31.....................Signal Strength - 80 -83% 
UPN 46.1 digital #47......Does not come in at all.

Television - Toshiba 62HMX94
Receiver - Yamaha RX -777
DVD Player - Sony NS775V
Antenna - Terk TV5 Indoor antenna

I never had any issues before the L2.89 upgrade. I am thankful to have the ability to search now but I would give it up to stop these lockups.


----------



## yaesumofo

Just wondering When using he hdmi output o my samsung monitor I am still getting video dropouts. It is video and audio to the monitor but the audio still comes out of the 5.1 audio system. I notice this more with Off the air reception but sat reception is not immune.
Any ideas?
Yaesumofo


----------



## logray

Ron Barry said:


> Logray, Is the PBS channel the only one that is remapping? As an experiment, remove the channels that seem to be doing remapping from both your favorites first and then from the OTA configuration. See if the "No Info" goes away. With 287, I had some strange things occur when channels were getting remapped when they are included in the favorites list.


Ok. Ron - you are the man. MAJOR BREAKTHROUGH.

After extensive testing (a couple hours), I have narrowed the "No Info" bug down to 2 major stations here in Sacramento - CBS (KOVR 13.1 & 13.2) and PBS (KVIE [6am-6pm 6.1, 6.2, 6.3, & 6.4] [6pm-6am 53.1 & 53.2]).

When either of these digital stations are added to my 811's list of OTA channels (even when they are not in favorites), and I do rapid channel changes using channel up and down without letting PBS, CBS, or any other OTA channel tune in completely, after a certain number of channel changes the No Info bug appears as I have described in great detail in my earlier posts. The symptoms are that during the channel changes I can see the program information at the top of the screen switch from the actual program showing to "Local Digital" for stations that normally display data there. Also, the signal strength meter goes wacko. It shows 90% for PBS which I normally get at around 70-75% - of course changing channels fast enough and not waiting for any of the channels to tune in completely before I change to the next channel. When I see this, I just press guide, and then all my OTA locals show "Local Digital" and some of the SAT channels show "Info not available" for the timeslots on the far right. Next I press right to browse through the future guide data and eventually "No Info" appears as I have described above. In addition just once during testing I saw FOX 40.1 and WB 58.1 show up as 40.0 and 58.0. LOL. One more observation that I didn't document earlier is that channel changes are a lot slower when PBS or CBS are present on the 811, and the receiver seems a little more sluggish overall. Without PBS or CBS, channel changes are pretty snappy - even on OTA. A warm or cold boot resolves this errored condition. As soon as I remove PBS and CBS (or each one individually if they are the only one programmed) from the 811's list of OTA channels (menu, 6-1-5), then I can channel up and down to my hearts content and do not see the "No Info" bug appear. I can repeat this bug over and over again so if anyone needs more information please let me know.

So here's the deal with Sacramento affiliate CBS channel 13 (KOVR) (UHF 25).

They have two channels, one HD 13.1 and one SD 13.2. 13.2 mirrors 13.1 except content is always SD. In the EPG 13.1 always shows "Local Digital" and 13.2 always shows the actual programing information properly. CBS has been like this ever since I have had OTA with my 811 starting in February 2005. I normally get great reception on CBS from 66 miles out - around 90%.

Here's the scoop on Sacramento PBS channel 6 (KVIE) (UHF 53).

They have four channels every day from 6am to 6pm, all SD 6.1, 6.2, 6.3, & 6.4. In the EPG 6.3 always shows actual programming information, where 6.1, 6.3 and 6.4 always show "Local Digital". From 6pm to 6am PBS flips the switch to HD programming and 6.1 remaps to 53.1 (HD), and 6.3 remaps to 53.2. In the EPG 53.1 always shows "Local Digital" and 53.2 always shows the actual programming information (but what is playing on national PBS SD, not PBS HD. In the morning if I tune to 53.1 and it is between 6am and 6pm 53.1-2 remaps back to 6.1-4. PBS has been like this ever since I have had OTA with my 811 starting in February 2005. Just as a side not, my ATI HDTV Wonder does not remap 6.1 to 53.1 when they switch to HD programming at 6pm. PBS comes in between 70-80% signal strength depending on time of day - I'm actually just outside their planned coverage area - they are low power - around 350w IIRC.

I can't live without CBS or PBS and I certainly can't tell my family to not change channels or look at future EPG data  Perhaps dish will let me have CBS-HD West without a waiver for my troubles in documenting this defect. Sometimes it's fun to have high hopes. 

So where do I go from here?

Can the others here experiencing the same problem replicate this bug and narrow it down to a particular station or stations?

What in common do PBS and CBS here in Sacramento have with stations elsewhere that cause this problem?

6.1 and 13.1 do not show guide data in the EPG - they both show "Local Digital". Perhaps that is a good starting point to identify stations causing this problem in other parts of the country. BTW, programming data is present for these channels on SAT, but not via OTA.

Is there anyone else in Sacramento on this board experiencing the same issue?


----------



## MR_J

Still having problems with my 811 since the P2.89 Upgrade. I went from 2.84 to 2.89. I did the required/suggested soft/hard reboots and still have this problem.

1. Video freezes, 811 soft reboots and hangs on aquiring sat signal.


It usually takes about 3 hard reboots to get the dang thing to work.

Today it did it again. This time, I unplugged it for 10 minutes, and disconnected the cable. Then turned it on to clear out the switch matrix. Powered down again, pluged cable back in, and did a new switch test. Everything came up fine, and all satellites (110/119/61.5) all came up with good readings. I then exited out of the system menu stuff and let it aquire the signal and download the program guide. 

I am hoping this solves the problem. I have not called dish on the issue yet. As a matter of fact, I have not called DISH since I ordered the 811 back in Dec 03. When you call the 800 number is there a way to go to tech support quickly? 

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Ron Barry

Mark,

Keep us informed.. I personally have not gotten video freeze and I was really messing with it yesterday. As to the 800 number, I am not aware of one other than the support number that everyone calls.


----------



## MR_J

Problems continue...

Put the unit into stand by last night after watching stuff for about 4 hours and all was well. Turned it on this afternoon and just had a black screen with the info bar at the top. Unit did a soft re-boot on its own and then hung on the aquiring signal process.

Did a hard reboot, and when it came back up I quickly pushed the menu button and got into the menus before it went to the aquiring sat screen. I checked the sat signal on all the birds and everything is fine. Did a check switch and all was fine. So, the sat tuner seems to be fine. Exited out of the menu and it went through the aquiring sat process slowly.

Based on all of this, I don't think I have a stable version of the firmware. Some part of it is not right. I'm going to give it one more time before I call Dish. I did find this number on the contact us section of the website... 1-888-284-7116 for tech support. Hoepfully this will get me past the regular CSRs if I have to call.

Mark


----------



## rocky01

BigDaddy10 said:


> Antenna - Terk TV5 Indoor antenna


 i have that one too. how do you like it. it seems darn good for an indoor, and i love no rabbit ears.


----------



## BigDaddy10

rocky01 said:


> i have that one too. how do you like it. it seems darn good for an indoor, and i love no rabbit ears.


Yes I really like it. I've had no issues with it at all. As you can see from my previous post, all my stations come in strong.


----------



## MR_J

MR_J said:


> Problems continue...
> 
> Put the unit into stand by last night after watching stuff for about 4 hours and all was well. Turned it on this afternoon and just had a black screen with the info bar at the top. Unit did a soft re-boot on its own and then hung on the aquiring signal process.
> 
> Did a hard reboot, and when it came back up I quickly pushed the menu button and got into the menus before it went to the aquiring sat screen. I checked the sat signal on all the birds and everything is fine. Did a check switch and all was fine. So, the sat tuner seems to be fine. Exited out of the menu and it went through the aquiring sat process slowly.
> 
> Based on all of this, I don't think I have a stable version of the firmware. Some part of it is not right. I'm going to give it one more time before I call Dish. I did find this number on the contact us section of the website... 1-888-284-7116 for tech support. Hoepfully this will get me past the regular CSRs if I have to call.
> 
> Mark


Update...8/6/05

Heard from some over satelliteguys, that the DVI port maybe the problem. I disconnected the DVI cable and the box has been stable ever since. I also have been turning off the receiver first then turning off the TV. And then doing this in reverse when turning on the TV. To me the component input looks just as good as DVI...but there must be somthing going on with the DVI. I know my TV has HDCP on it...wouldn't have bought it if it didn't.

Mark


----------



## Jason Nipp

MR_J said:


> Heard from some over satelliteguys, that the DVI port maybe the problem. I disconnected the DVI cable and the box has been stable ever since. I also have been turning off the receiver first then turning off the TV. And then doing this in reverse when turning on the TV. To me the component input looks just as good as DVI...but there must be somthing going on with the DVI. I know my TV has HDCP on it...wouldn't have bought it if it didn't.


The black screen and banner thing is a bug that is as old as the 811 itself and has been around since pretty much the beginning. It is well known that this is a bug that is caused by a driver fault at the encoder. On the forums we refer to this bug as BSOD (Black Screen of Death). This problem has been greatly improved and almost eliminated entirely with updated software and drivers (Bootstrap 1014 is current). This used to be a very common bug that occured very often on a daily basis. The BSOD bug occurs when using the SD outputs only, the component video only, or DVI outputs. It is not an issue attributed only to DVI.

Yes there has been a few DVI hiccups in the past, and if one were to have issues with a DVI output on an 811, it would not be because of HDCP. EDID handshake issues between the 811's DVI and your diplay would be the most likely cause of any issue you would have with DVI. Common DVI issues might be resolution locking /reporting issues, macro blocking, no picture at all, and flashing/pixelated screen.


----------



## hartal

I've seen posts about 2.89 taking longer to change channels, but I've haven't seen anything about a problem I've been having sometimes.

It seems like it only happens when I've been watching and OTA channel.

I hit the guide button, the screen goes black for 8 to 10 seconds before the gude is finally displayed.

Sometimes I can hit guide again and have the same thing happen. Other times, if I hit guide again, it comes up right away.

This doesn't happen all the time. But it does happen often enough to be very annoying.

Has anyone else been seeing this?


----------



## hartal

Has anyone tried adding a local digital channel with 2.89?

I wasn't actually trying to add one, I was trying to use the add local digital screeen to look at the signal strengths.

Problem is no matter what Transmit Channel value I set, I don't see any signal strength display.

Well, I take that back - I just saw the bar jump to 50 for just a sec and then go away on one of the channels.

Fortunately, all my OTA channels are still working.

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Jason Nipp

Yes I have scanned and manually added DTV OTA. You have to know the exact broadcast freq when manually adding the channel, it will not map from a TVCT virtual reassignment. The bar is not pure signal strength, it also includes S&R info. I do agree that response to the levels is much slower in this version. And it was slowed deliberately because it does more checks before locking. There is more than one reason for the added checks one of which is to help prevent the BSOD bug.


----------



## hartal

Jason Nipp said:


> Yes I have scanned and manually added DTV OTA. You have to know the exact broadcast freq when manually adding the channel, it will not map from a TVCT virtual reassignment. The bar is not pure signal strength, it also includes S&R info. I do agree that response to the levels is much slower in this version. And it was slowed deliberately because it does more checks before locking. There is more than one reason for the added checks one of which is to help prevent the BSOD bug.


I know that I have to enter the broadcast freq, and I know that the signal strength is not really signal strength. The screen calls it signal strength though.

But, on my receiver the thing is not working. I pick up plenty of OTA channels just fine. When I first change to an OTA channel and the signal strength bar is displayed, the signal strengths show up fine. But if I go to the add DTV channel screen, no signal strength shows and they do not lock at all.


----------



## Ron Barry

I have added a number of DTV with 289 manually. I am sure you have tried a few channels and it is not one in particular. Yours is the first report I have seen of having trouble manually adding a DTV. Can you give more specifics on what exactly you are doing and what type of channels you are trying to add. Maybe someone in VA could give it a try and see if they can do it.  I just manually added on this weekend with no issues.


----------



## hartal

Maryland Public Television changes the configuration of their OTA subchannels each day at 4pm. At 4pm subchannel 2 becomes an HD channel. During the day, the subchannel is not used.

I use one of my favorites lists to hold just the HD channels that I receive. With SR 2.84 I had channel 22-01 and 22-02 in my favorites list. 22-02 is the one that comes on at 4pm.

With 2.84 channel 22-02 would come and go from my favorites list as MPT reconfigured their subchannels each day.

With 2.89 channel 22-02 just disappears from the favorites list, but when MPT adds it back at 4pm each day, the 811 no longer restores it to my favorites list. Now I have to manually go add it back every day.

This new behavior is not very appealing. Any chance they could make it work like it used to?


----------



## rocky01

Can something be done about SD channels that suffer from apparent compression? PAX (channel 181 in my area) is unwatchable on big screen and i was looking forward to world athletic championships in helsinki - that is until i tuned in. 

yuck.


----------



## hartal

Ron Barry said:


> I have added a number of DTV with 289 manually. I am sure you have tried a few channels and it is not one in particular. Yours is the first report I have seen of having trouble manually adding a DTV. Can you give more specifics on what exactly you are doing and what type of channels you are trying to add. Maybe someone in VA could give it a try and see if they can do it. I just manually added on this weekend with no issues.


I was not actually using the window to add a channel when I discovered the problem. I brought up the window so i could look at the signal strengths I was getting on different freqs. Much to my surprise I found that I was getting 0 on every freq. Which was pretty much impossible since all my OTA channels are coming in fine. Though as I mentioned, I did see one very short blip on one freq where the signal strength jumped to 50 and then immediately back to 0.

Just to experiment, I decided to run a scan of the digital channels. I let the scan start running and it was finding channels. Then I cancelled the scan and cancelled out of the local channels screen. This turned out to be a bad idea. Even though the local channel screen still showed that all my OTAs were still there, they were gone from all my favorites lists (even the all channels one). I went back to the local channels screen, and removed all the locals and ran a scan again and saved. Fortunately all my locals came back.

Then I went back to the Add Digital Channel screen and picked one of the local freqs and it locked on the channel and showed a signal strength of 80+. I changed the freq but it stayed locked on to the same one. I changed the freq several times and it stayed locked on to the first one I had selected. I cancelled out and left the local channels screen.

Then I went back into the local channels screen and picked Add DTV again. The behavior was back to the totally broken mode of always showing signal strength of 0 no matter what freq I picked.

Fortunately this is not really causing me any real problem because the scan added all the channels I actually watch.

But I wonder why no one else is seeing this ???


----------



## hartal

hartal said:


> I've seen posts about 2.89 taking longer to change channels, but I've haven't seen anything about a problem I've been having sometimes.
> 
> It seems like it only happens when I've been watching and OTA channel.
> 
> I hit the guide button, the screen goes black for 8 to 10 seconds before the gude is finally displayed.
> 
> Sometimes I can hit guide again and have the same thing happen. Other times, if I hit guide again, it comes up right away.
> 
> This doesn't happen all the time. But it does happen often enough to be very annoying.
> 
> Has anyone else been seeing this?


Jason, Ron, Anybody....

Is anyone else seeing this extemely slow guide response? It never seems to happen when I've been watching a satellite channel and select guide, but it happens quite often when I've been watching an OTA channel and select guide. And it is an 8-10 second delay. I haven't been able to detect any pattern about when it happens and when it doesn't. (Other than it only happening on OTA that is)


----------



## Jason Nipp

hartal said:


> Jason, Ron, Anybody....
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this extemely slow guide response? It never seems to happen when I've been watching a satellite channel and select guide, but it happens quite often when I've been watching an OTA channel and select guide. And it is an 8-10 second delay. I haven't been able to detect any pattern about when it happens and when it doesn't. (Other than it only happening on OTA that is)


Yes the switch from OTA to Sat cycle time has increased. My understanding of why this was done was that when the sat encoder restarted, under certain conditions or action timing, this would trigger a BSOD Black screen and Banner fault. So it was slowed a bit and additional variable checks were added to check on some related items status before restarting the Sat encoder.


----------



## hartal

Jason Nipp said:


> Yes the switch from OTA to Sat cycle time has increased. My understanding of why this was done was that when the sat encoder restarted, under certain conditions or action timing, this would trigger a BSOD Black screen and Banner fault. So it was slowed a bit and additional variable checks were added to check on some related items status before restarting the Sat encoder.


Are you saying that it is intentional that it sometimes takes 10 seconds for the guide to come up? But at other times it can be displayed immediately? I've done a good bit of device level programming and I can't remember ever having to have such a long delay to solve an initialization problem. And the fact that it only happens about 20% of the time also seems very odd.

There has to be a better way to do this. I hope the next release plans to fix this problem, because it is definitely a very annoying bug.

Well, anyway --- thanks for letting me know that this is a known issue. I sure hope they can do something about it - and I'm really hoping it can be fixed soon. I hope we don't have to wait another six months for another widespread release.

On the positive side - My receiver has not done a single BSOD reset since I got 2.89 - so it does seem to be more stable in that regard.


----------



## hartal

I've done some more testing. There is a specific bug related to bringing up the EPG from an OTA channel.

I selected a regular satellite channel and switched between that channel and the EPG repeatedly. When switching to the EPG, the guide came up almost immediately every time. The satellite channel came up in about 2-3 seconds.

I selected a satellite channel. Then I selected an OTA channel. I repeatedly used RECALL to switch between the two channels. On the average, the satellite channel would come up in 2-3 seconds. The OTA channel would come up in 3-4 seconds. So there does seem to take an extra second or so to bring up an OTA channel.

I selected an OTA channel. Then I switched between the EPG and that OTA channel over and over. When switching to the OTA channel from the EPG, the OTA channel came up pretty consistently between 3-4 seconds. But the EPG came up either immediately, or it took almost 10 seconds. I'd estimate that in every 8 times the EPG would take 10 seconds twice and would come up immediately 6 times. To make sure this was not dependent on the specific OTA channel, I tried a different OTA channel and saw the same behavior.

So there is some bug that is causing the switch from an OTA channel to the EPG to take approx 10 seconds quite frequently.

I'd be interested to hear if anyone else sees similar behavior if they try a similar test.


----------



## Ron Barry

Hartel,

SInce I spent a lot of time trying to reproduce the "No INfo" bug I did a lot of thing time of testing. Bring up EPG, Select OTA channel, Bring up EPG and select OTA channel. Over and Over again. I dont recall running into what you are describing. 

As a test. Create a favorites list, Places all of your OTA channels in it only and cycle through them up and then back. See if you run into this delay. My guess is you will. 

Maybe some other people can give this a test, but I know I have done this a lot with just normal viewing and I don't recall waiting 10 seconds for the picture to come up. Is the 10 second delay occuring when the EPG is being brought up or when the channel is selected?


----------



## logray

I've run into delays - maybe 5 seconds or so and maybe extreme 10 seconds when tuning to an OTA channel - but I can always attribute it to living in a canyon and being 66 miles away from the transmitters with varying weather issues... sun rising/setting and reflecting off leaves, more leaves in the spring/summer. etc. The key is, the signal meter pops up and sometimes the "please wait or adjust your antenna message", then a few seconds later it tunes in. But when I go to watch this channel later on, say middle of the day or after sunset the same channel with tune in 1-2 seconds.


----------



## hartal

Ron Barry said:


> Is the 10 second delay occuring when the EPG is being brought up or when the channel is selected?


The 10 second delay occurs only when bringing up the EPG when you are switching to the EPG from an OTA channel.

I have noticed that OTA channels seem to take just a little bit longer to come up than they did on 2.84, but that is not the issue I'm most concerned with.

I'm really puzzled about why other 811 users don't seem to be seeing this delay in bringing up the EPG.


----------



## Ron Barry

Not sure what to say but bringing up the EPG from the OTA is very common experience. I do it all the time. I would notice a 10 second delay for sure. Since you are going from OTA to EPG I doubt it is a channel locking issue. Also the fact this happens with different channels would support the guess that it is not OTA locking related. But ofcourse without knowing the logic behind it no-one can tell for sure.


----------



## bughmanl

I have also seen the 8-10 second delay when selecting the EPG from an OTA channel. It does not seem to matter if the OTA is analog or digital. I have been trying only to use the EPG for channel selection (instead of using channel up/down) and have avoided the "NO INFO" bug for several days.


----------



## hartal

bughmanl said:


> I have also seen the 8-10 second delay when selecting the EPG from an OTA channel.


I'm somewhat relieved to hear that at least one other person has seen this.

But I still find it odd that some people are not seeing it at all, because it happens to mean very often. As Ron said, bringing up the EPG via the guide button when you have been watching an OTA channel is a pretty common event (at least I would think it is a pretty common event), so I'd really expect more people to be seeing this.


----------



## Jason Nipp

For various reasons, some people find bugs others don't. I personally feel that user habits differ so the triggering mechanisms of these bugs also differ. 

With Ron's guidance of what he has done to replicate, and a lot of trying different scenarios, I was able to replicate the no info bug. I will add that in order to do this I had to remove my 61.5 feed, create a list of only 2 Favorites, both ota and with data, and I had to channel up repeatedly, then switch to channel down, and then hit return, all before while only seeing the banner, It did not trigger the bug if I let the channel lock and the program appear between between channel changing up or down. It at least appears to me that the hypothesis of it being a sequence of events/timing issue sounds right on to me.


----------



## Ron Barry

As Jason said. I will put it another way... "Some people have the magic touch". I will give you a personal example. There was a guy at my previous job that was a horriable tester. It took explaining things numerious times before he would "Get it". Well this tester had one quality that the other testers did not. He had a knack for going into holes nobody else would. In the end that quality was not enough to keep him employeed at my former company. However, I remember all the times we would say... "Where is Joe when you need him because he would caught this bug".

I am not saying that what you are seeing is strange or that it is not an issue. I am just saying that we all do things differently and that in itself explains why one person my see it whiles others don't. Also, There have been a number of times when what was intially explained on a thread was later explained again and one key piece of information was left out to that helped trigger the event. This happen just recently with an issue Tony was seeing I believe. 

What you might do is sit down and go over what exactly you are doing when you see it. Type it up and post it. I will sit down and try and reproduce it. That is one we were able to reproduce the "No Info" took a few times for sure to get that one.


----------



## hartal

Ron and Jason,

In my 35 years of software development, I've certainly seen what you are both referring to. Some bugs can be very unusual and can depend on unique sequencing and timing of events.

With such bugs, it is certainly not unusual to have only a few people experience such a bug. As you say Jason, certain users may have unique usage habits that cause the problem while many other users may just never generate the sequence of events that cause the problem to appear.

But the sequence of user actions that triggers the 10 second EPG delay is pretty simple. (At least it is simple on my 811 - but apparently it is not that simple on other 811s)

Watch an OTA channel. Press the guide button. Screen turns black for 10 seconds. Then the guide appears. But not all the time, just 10-20 percent of the time.

But I actually have two things happening that almost no-one else seems to be seeing.

My 811 shows 0 signal strength for all OTA channels in the Add DTV channel screen, even though scanning for all DTV channels works just fine.

So my 811 is apparently acting strange in more ways than one.

Oh well, I hope someone in the 811 software development team will at least take a look and see if there is something in the software that could cause either of these strange behaviors.

It is nice that this forum exists to pass along info to the developers.


----------



## logray

I saw exactly what you were describing just today however later discovered that my 811 was in the "no info" mode - even though we have been feverishly trying to avoid that nasty bug by using only the EPG. Guess it can happen even when you don't channel surf.


----------



## hartal

I think I have discovered why I'm seeing this and many others are not.

I set my Guide Display to Full Guide without video. That is not the default, so many users probably have the Partial guide with video.

In the partial guide with video mode set, I can switch back and forth between an OTA channel and the EPG and never see the 10 second delay.

Interestingly, if I do that and stay on the same OTA channel, when I switch back from the EPG to the same OTA channel, it comes up immediately (which makes sense, since it remained locked for display in the EPG).

So, if you change your guide display mode to full guide without video and then try switching between an OTA channel and the EPG repeatedly, I think you will have no trouble seeing the 10 second delay bug.


----------



## hartal

While experimenting to better understand the 10-second EPG issue, I decided to reset my 811 to factory defaults.

I was a bit surprised by the result.

It did clear all my favorites lists and reset some of the preferences I had set, like channel order and guide display mode. But it did not reset my OTA channel list.

I guess that may be intentional, but I had expected that all my OTA locals would be gone and I'd have to do a rescan. In fact I was hoping it was going to make my Add DTV function start working. But it didn't.

I guess my question is:

Is it intended that resetting to factory defaults does not clear the OTA channels.


----------



## olgeezer

Jason Nipp said:


> For various reasons, some people find bugs others don't. I personally feel that user habits differ so the triggering mechanisms of these bugs also differ.
> 
> With Ron's guidance of what he has done to replicate, and a lot of trying different scenarios, I was able to replicate the no info bug. I will add that in order to do this I had to remove my 61.5 feed, create a list of only 2 Favorites, both ota and with data, and I had to channel up repeatedly, then switch to channel down, and then hit return, all before while only seeing the banner, It did not trigger the bug if I let the channel lock and the program appear between between channel changing up or down. It at least appears to me that the hypothesis of it being a sequence of events/timing issue sounds right on to me.


The store unit does no info the first time the guide is turned on, everyday, and if an attempt is made to advance the guide either in hours or right click, everytime. The unit at home also does the no info periodicaly, but not daily. At neither location does the getting satellite info occur (2thru5)


----------



## logray

hartal said:


> ...So, if you change your guide display mode to full guide without video and then try switching between an OTA channel and the EPG repeatedly, I think you will have no trouble seeing the 10 second delay bug.


hartal, I was able to replicate this on the very first attempt. Here were my steps to recreate the long delay bringing up the EPG.

1.) Set 811 to use full display for guide.
2.) Tune to digital OTA channel.
3.) Press guide on the remote.
- long ~10 pause - 
4.) EPG displays.

After playing around with this "issue", sometimes the delay would be there, other times it would not. If it was 10 seconds every time, I would have told the end users that this is something they have to live with because this is just how fast the processor/memory is in the box, but since it comes up quickly sometimes and other times there is a long delay I would say there is definately a problem here.


----------



## logray

I expanded this post out into a new thread under the main 811 section. There are some tips in there on how to reproduce the issue.

Here's the new thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=45031


----------



## tonyp56

About 10 second delay on EPG

See this post where I discribe what is happening with my 811. It isn't just OTA (I don't spend hardly anytime on OTA channels =<5%), and it is happening in my case more and more often. http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=435614&postcount=3


----------



## Mikey

Mikey said:


> ...
> It didn't fix the other issue that I have with the CBS and NBC affilitates here, where the EPG only shows Local Digital, even though the mapping is correct.


Sometime in the last few days, I've started getting EPG data for my NBC and CBS digital OTA stations. For the last 18 months, I've been complaining about not having it. I don't know if it was something Dish did, or if those two stations did something to fix their PSIP. Anyway, I'm happy . That was the last irritant I had with the 811.


----------

